# DNA Genetics brand new seed drop



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 18, 2015)

DNAs new strains have come out along with the DNA Grow Your Own collection. Which strains are yous lot eyeing up or drooling over? Been looking at the Lemon Walker & Golden Lemon personally *drools*. The DJs Gold seems interesting but idunno bout that dj short blueberry anymore.

Oh & if thats not enough for one day the Crockett Family Farms beans are now available too. Been interested in an original banana og clone or something forever, tried the strawberry banana from reserva it was alright so those banana crosses seem interesting. 

Anyone popped these or lucky testers growing any of the new beans? Or if youve just started them feel free to throw pics ! 

I just made a recent order which is going to be in my hands tmmr, Iam however tempted to make another order and i just dont know why .

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds/cat_27.html
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/grow-your-own-by-dna-genetics/cat_207.html
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/crockett-family-farms-seeds/cat_205.html


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 18, 2015)

The new DNA Genetics strains are

DJ Golds (DJ Short Blueberry x Jew Gold Cut)
Golden Berry (Kushberry x Jew Gold Cut)
Golden Lemons (Jew Gold Cut x Lemon Skunk)


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 18, 2015)

Not really interested in any of them to be honest. Not until I see some grow journals showing some straight fire. Until then they are just another trading card strain.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 18, 2015)

"Jew Gold cut" lol..first time I've heard of it, but the DNA gear I've run in the past has been nice.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not really interested in any of them to be honest. Not until I see some grow journals showing some straight fire. Until then they are just another trading card strain.


Like I said im leaning towards the Lemon Walker only because Ive had great results with Lemon Skunk, & have heard great things about the skywalker so the two combined should be a winner somewhere , the others sound like a bag of yawn until i see otherwise. And I heard lots about this 24k gold strain from dna, turns out they renamed kosher tangie to 24k gold..says choice seed website anyways. 



Southerner said:


> "Jew Gold cut" lol..first time I've heard of it, but the DNA gear I've run in the past has been nice.


Ya Im curious about this so called jew gold cut aswell..lineage, etc. That would be the only reason Id try any of the jew gold crosses just to see the final product.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 18, 2015)

The Jew gold cut is what they made Kosher Kush with... 

So they're basically releasing a few more kush strains...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2015)

i will prob cop the tangie from crockett. that kosher x crippy should be gas. hmmm only so much funds atm...


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2015)

If you go to the farm, capulater has some pics on her.


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2015)

How many companies is DNA genetics now? 3 companies now that are DNA? Is it some type of gimmick to sell seeds?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2015)

I picked up a pack of Lemon Walker couldnt resist.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

althor said:


> How many companies is DNA genetics now? 3 companies now that are DNA? Is it some type of gimmick to sell seeds?


I think they are just doing some super super smart marketing, all the people who don't know will be like OMFG A NEW COMPANY LETS PICK UP PACKS NAOOOOOOW!!!!!! While people like me and you are shaking our heads wondering wtf they could possibly be thinking.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

6 fem for 60, almost half price too. somethings fishy


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> 6 fem for 60, almost half price too. somethings fishy


You cant grow your own with their other lines though.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 19, 2015)

ive only grown out one strain that was even worth having from DNA,It was kushberry, everything else was just garbage,fucking bean poppers, ive grown recon , la woman, martian mean green,
If you put out as much straight garbage as they do you would have to change your name all the time in order to sale beans,a buddy of mine had a OK plant,,just OK in lemon skunk,


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

i grew og and chocolope, both were fire.


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2015)

I grew out their cataract kush that was fire, especially back when it was very very hard to find any good "og" in seed.
Outside of that, the other DNAs I have grown havent just really impressed me.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

I grew out kosher tangie it was great, huge yielding mandarin flavor and scent. Was pretty strong too, I was expecting it to be garbage so I didn't cut any clones.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 19, 2015)

grew tangilope and had great results with it nice yields a nice buzz! i would recommend it


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

It isn't like they are using bad plants to cross, I just don't think they put a whole lot into the testing phase. I could be completely wrong but it seems just like subcool pollen chucking two strains and then another two with that two and calling it a day.


----------



## SupraSPL (Mar 20, 2015)

Kosher Tangie got thumbs up from my testers. The cut I have is not very strong smelling but lots of frosting and good potency. I should run it again and get a flavorful cut if I can get the same potency.


----------



## NapalmD (Mar 22, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I picked up a pack of Lemon Walker couldnt resist.


Same here. It just sounded too tasty. The price jumped up 3 times on the grow your own line in 2 days, not by much but I'm sure they'll go up to 89 a pack like the rest of dna/reserva packs soon enough. 
Like someone said it's just a marketing ploy rather than flood your one brand with an over abundance of strains, start a few more side companies to keep it fresh.
As long as they're solid beans it's all good with me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2015)

NapalmD said:


> Same here. It just sounded too tasty. The price jumped up 3 times on the grow your own line in 2 days, not by much but I'm sure they'll go up to 89 a pack like the rest of dna/reserva packs soon enough.
> Like someone said it's just a marketing ploy rather than flood your one brand with an over abundance of strains, start a few more side companies to keep it fresh.
> As long as they're solid beans it's all good with me.


exchange rates?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

I disagree, I would rather have one company that has a solid lineup like Sannie for instance and get a new strain after it has been tested and worked out to F3-8, than to have a company make all these stupid sister companies... it just doesn't make much sense to me. Flavor of the week shit never really did though..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I disagree, I would rather have one company that has a solid lineup like Sannie for instance and get a new strain after it has been tested and worked out to F3-8, than to have a company make all these stupid sister companies... it just doesn't make much sense to me. Flavor of the week shit never really did though..


agreed. Still might grab that florida OG and see what it's like.

see how long they stay stocked for, or if they ever restock.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> agreed. Still might grab that florida OG and see what it's like.


Some of the crosses sound great, but when you have to do the testing there are so many more headaches involved.


----------



## petlar (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah gonna pull the trigger on that florda og it's got me intrigued.
but does any one know when the cookie crosses are going to make an entrance


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some of the crosses sound great, but when you have to do the testing there are so many more headaches involved.


I bought some of the limited collection and didn't have issues and got a some nice plants out of the few I grew. I don't have a problem ordering from them until they give me shit plants or hermies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I bought some of the limited collection and didn't have issues and got a some nice plants out of the few I grew. I don't have a problem ordering from them until they give me shit plants or hermies


I wish the Sour Krypt, Hitman OG & OG Grape Krypt would come back in stock


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I bought some of the limited collection and didn't have issues and got a some nice plants out of the few I grew. I don't have a problem ordering from them until they give me shit plants or hermies


Nothing wrong with that, I usually run whatever I am interested in regardless of the company and then figure out if I am going to dive deeper into their collection or pull out.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 24, 2015)

I just cut down some Kosher Kush from clone, its my keeper out of a full pack of regs and is just wonderful. Everyone who smokes her is blown away by the pure pine and lemon taste, and the effect is a rollercoaster high that lasts for hours. It leaves an aftertaste in the mouth that is awesome as well. She doesn't quite grow like a true og, more like an og with a twist of headband or sour, but the effect and taste are pure og. There were other, more og kush like plants, but most of them were too heavy on the earthiness taste (which I am not the biggest fan of) or had too much of a couchlock high for what I was after with this strain. Grown in soil and under LED, fed with water and sometimes a AACT. The initial mix she went in to in for flowering might have been a little hot for her liking, but she adapted well. I pulled two each a week apart because last time I ran her too long and the high was just overpoweringly stoney.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I just cut down some Kosher Kush from clone, its my keeper out of a full pack of regs and is just wonderful. Everyone who smokes her is blown away by the pure pine and lemon taste, and the effect is a rollercoaster high that lasts for hours. It leaves an aftertaste in the mouth that is awesome as well. She doesn't quite grow like a true og, more like an og with a twist of headband or sour, but the effect and taste are pure og. There were other, more og kush like plants, but most of them were too heavy on the earthiness taste (which I am not the biggest fan of) or had too much of a couchlock high for what I was after with this strain. Grown in soil and under LED, fed with water and sometimes a AACT. The initial mix she went in to in for flowering might have been a little hot for her liking, but she adapted well. I pulled two each a week apart because last time I ran her too long and the high was just overpoweringly stoney.View attachment 3379534
> View attachment 3379535
> View attachment 3379545


gorgeous and she sounds like a great time too


----------



## CaliBudMan (Mar 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I just cut down some Kosher Kush from clone, its my keeper out of a full pack of regs and is just wonderful. Everyone who smokes her is blown away by the pure pine and lemon taste, and the effect is a rollercoaster high that lasts for hours. It leaves an aftertaste in the mouth that is awesome as well. She doesn't quite grow like a true og, more like an og with a twist of headband or sour, but the effect and taste are pure og. There were other, more og kush like plants, but most of them were too heavy on the earthiness taste (which I am not the biggest fan of) or had too much of a couchlock high for what I was after with this strain. Grown in soil and under LED, fed with water and sometimes a AACT. The initial mix she went in to in for flowering might have been a little hot for her liking, but she adapted well. I pulled two each a week apart because last time I ran her too long and the high was just overpoweringly stoney.View attachment 3379534
> View attachment 3379535
> View attachment 3379545


How long did you let her flower for


----------



## COGrown (Mar 24, 2015)

CaliBudMan said:


> How long did you let her flower for


These ran 56 and 63 days. Fastest finisher in the kosher pack by 1-2 weeks. Most of the rest were 70-75 day finishers.


----------



## CaliBudMan (Mar 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> These ran 56 and 63 days. Fastest finisher in the kosher pack by 1-2 weeks. Most of the rest were 70-75 day finishers.


Nice


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> These ran 56 and 63 days. Fastest finisher in the kosher pack by 1-2 weeks. Most of the rest were 70-75 day finishers.


That is a nice turnaround time .


----------



## RedMan420 (Mar 27, 2015)

I picked up some of the Florida og & Florida Gold. The Florida og cut was giving to DNA from the cookies fam , so you know it's going to be a potent . Also got a couple of packs of banana split, the banana sherbet female used is also one of the only sherbet crosses endorsed buy the cookies fam.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 27, 2015)

RedMan420 said:


> I picked up some of the Florida og & Florida Gold. The Florida og cut was giving to DNA from the cookies fam , so you know it's going to be a potent . Also got a couple of packs of banana split, the banana sherbet female used is also one of the only sherbet crosses endorsed buy the cookies fam.


If you pop them Id love to see reports and pictures throughout grow. Was eyeing up the banana crosses aswell.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah that florida og sounds nice! anyone seen little chief collabs? the tangie ghost train sounds interesting


----------



## petlar (Mar 28, 2015)

yea ill be poppin a couple of the florida ogs tuesday 
just got to sort out my pictures every time i take a pictures i get horrible black lines going threw them.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesus Christ, I hope everyone realizes that the Grow Your Own by DNA is not a marketing ploy, its their F1 series. Basically they bred 2 good plants together and want you to find the keepers, all other beans sold by DNA have probably been bred through several generations and then backcrossed to keep the genes they want. The Crockett Family Farms beans is all regular beans, you can't buy fems. If anything they have separate companies for tax reasons not marketing, lol any business 101 class will tell you that.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 4, 2015)

I picked up some el fuego from the grow your own and then some sour chiesel from BB, I'll do a journal when I get them


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2015)

i liked their skywalker & their lemon skunk as well i think i would like to try this lemon walker


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> Jesus Christ, I hope everyone realizes that the Grow Your Own by DNA is not a marketing ploy, its their F1 series. Basically they bred 2 good plants together and want you to find the keepers, all other beans sold by DNA have probably been bred through several generations and then backcrossed to keep the genes they want. The Crockett Family Farms beans is all regular beans, you can't buy fems. If anything they have separate companies for tax reasons not marketing, lol any business 101 class will tell you that.


Cute story, at least the "grow your own" line is a little cheaper


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Cute story, at least the "grow your own" line is a little cheaper


lol story? Everyone claims its DNA changing their name and shit, but if you look at the packaging for the GYO it has DNA right across the top (check their website)lol I'm tired of broke bitches complaining about good beans

http://dnagenetics.com/


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 6, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> i liked their skywalker & their lemon skunk as well i think i would like to try this lemon walker


 I grew the skywalker and it was super dank


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> lol story? Everyone claims its DNA changing their name and shit, but if you look at the packaging for the GYO it has DNA right across the top (check their website)lol I'm tired of broke bitches complaining about good beans
> 
> http://dnagenetics.com/


Yeah, I am sure you are. Continue your rant, be right back gotta grab the popcorn. Oh and while I am out should I grab some tampons and midol for you? I understand you don't like being a broke bitch but I can definitely help you out with those two items don't worry.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yeah, I am sure you are. Continue your rant, be right back gotta grab the popcorn. Oh and while I am out should I grab some tampons and midol for you? I understand you don't like being a broke bitch but I can definitely help you out with those two items don't worry.


lol go for it


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 7, 2015)

i like the price & some of the selections ive discovered that even with the so called higher genetics its all about a pheno hunt & spending more money doesnt guaranty a winner every time 2 different growers can grow the same strain & get totaly different results given my results from dna/rp gear im seriously considering giving some of this a try & doing as i always do by starting the seeds & numbering them so i can clone & identify the clones to the parent plant i think dank is wherever you find it kind of like playing the lottery i live in an area [cen-cal] where a lot of clone only strains are readily available but ive found that these are about like buying seeds them dispenciarys are in it for the almighty dollar too i cant wait for for some documented grows of this stuff to turn up i havent pulled the trigger on any of this stuff yet but fully realizing its a gamble i just might take a chance not much different than other breeders youre taking a chance


----------



## althor (Apr 7, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> Jesus Christ, I hope everyone realizes that the Grow Your Own by DNA is not a marketing ploy, its their F1 series. Basically they bred 2 good plants together and want you to find the keepers, all other beans sold by DNA have probably been bred through several generations and then backcrossed to keep the genes they want. The Crockett Family Farms beans is all regular beans, you can't buy fems. If anything they have separate companies for tax reasons not marketing, lol any business 101 class will tell you that.


 Ok, well I have my own business as well. Explain to me how breaking my company into 3 different companies (all doing the same thing) would benefit me at all for tax reasons. I am all ears.

Gimmick is what it is.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 7, 2015)

althor said:


> Ok, well I have my own business as well. Explain to me how breaking my company into 3 different companies (all doing the same thing) would benefit me at all for tax reasons. I am all ears.
> 
> Gimmick is what it is.


If you create a Umbrella Company, you can offset profits with loses. Any other questions? If so I'm going to have to start charging your ass because I've worked for consulting companies

Kind of like Walmart owning Walmart Neighborhood Market, Super Walmart, Sam's Club, Picture ME! (Walmart photos) are all different companies, but they essentially do the same thing


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 7, 2015)

althor said:


> Ok, well I have my own business as well. Explain to me how breaking my company into 3 different companies (all doing the same thing) would benefit me at all for tax reasons. I am all ears.
> 
> Gimmick is what it is.


Now you explain to me how it is a gimmick?? DNA is promoting all of them on their website and they all are branded with DNA, so how is this a gimmick? It sounds like people who do not research shit think its a gimmick, but if you use that google toolbar you can find out a lot of information. So how is it a gimmick??? Each company specializes in different aspects of genetics?


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 7, 2015)

Word to your mother.


----------



## althor (Apr 7, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> If you create a Umbrella Company, you can offset profits with loses. Any other questions? If so I'm going to have to start charging your ass because I've worked for consulting companies
> 
> Kind of like Walmart owning Walmart Neighborhood Market, Super Walmart, Sam's Club, Picture ME! (Walmart photos) are all different companies, but they essentially do the same thing


yeah... no. Terrible examples btw considering they are all money making companies and not taking losses to offset...


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

DNA / RP has always put out solid gear. They have been around quite a long time.

Seems crippie is super hot topic 2014. Blowing up on the forums, Facebook, and Instagram.

Kind of ironic they made a crippie line. But no one is going to know what's up until hey actually grow it and smoke it. Peoples opinions should be based of results.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 7, 2015)

They release some pretty solid stuff, I have also seen many sad customers from them. Doesn't change the facts that these other offshoots are just ways to drum up business. You guys know damn well how fast the cannabis industry moves and how one strain will be hot today but cold tomorrow. It is a gimmick to drum up business whether we acknowledge it or not.


----------



## petlar (Apr 8, 2015)

time will tell when the grows start what we have with these new lines
i hope others are growing these out so we can see if it's fire or just smoke 

not much to look at yet..... the florida og


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 8, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> If you create a Umbrella Company, you can offset profits with loses. Any other questions? If so I'm going to have to start charging your ass because I've worked for consulting companies
> 
> Kind of like Walmart owning Walmart Neighborhood Market, Super Walmart, Sam's Club, Picture ME! (Walmart photos) are all different companies, but they essentially do the same thing


You just described a gimick, or are you dense as the pet rock?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2015)

hey petlar keep the info coming good to see at this point it at least popped im hoping to do an order by this week end considering the walker one or possibly the florida/jew gold one for when i fire up my new room & starting a new journal my house is selling & ive put a down on another the whole moving scene is time consuming but im almost there i just dont feel like a contributing member of our community without a grow of my own going on the reason im considering the lemon walker is that ive grown out both parents & the product was top notch outside of them being on the tall side & requiring a scrog they performed very well


----------



## petlar (Apr 8, 2015)

i hear ya bud yea thats how i feel myself about the community im logging the grow
so i can do a week by week update. just a bit concerned cause i don't know this strain i just
hope it's not a stretchy bitch
anyway hope the move goes nice and smooth 4 ya bud and then you can get busy


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 8, 2015)

petlar said:


> i hear ya bud yea thats how i feel myself about the community im logging the grow
> so i can do a week by week update. just a bit concerned cause i don't know this strain i just
> hope it's not a stretchy bitch
> anyway hope the move goes nice and smooth 4 ya bud and then you can get busy


Picked up Lemon Walker and Florida OG. Excited.

Also Silver Mountain by BODHI.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2015)

good news skywalker og pheen keep us posted i think the lemon walker might have a good stretch as ive grown both parents & scrogging was a must


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 13, 2015)

Any updates on those new releases guys? Lemon walker? florida og?

my lemon walker is waiting in line. I just picked up a pack of dna lemon skunk which by my surprise came back instock and believe it or not is dna/rp's cheapest pack available..being so popular and so good I can't complain & didnt hesitate. Needless to say the lemon walker and lemon skunk will both be competing against each other when it comes time to figuring out whats popping next.


----------



## petlar (May 13, 2015)

well this florida og i'm doing has got to be 1 of the most fickle plants iv'e ever done lol
twisted leaves very fussy eater she moans at every thing i try and do.
i veged her for 4 weeks and she's now been on the 12/12 for nearly 2 weeks and i still cant see any
female organs lol
ive had enough of fighting this 1 not the most prettiest of plants either 
ill pop some pictures up later


----------



## borbor (May 14, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> I picked up some el fuego from the grow your own and then some sour chiesel from BB, I'll do a journal when I get them


You will not be disappointed, I got el fuego as a freebie and gave it to a friend for christmas. He did 12/12 from seed with it and I'd usually give his buds a 6 or 7 out of 10 and I'd give his fuego a solid 9, unfortunately because of that 12/12 from seed thing he does, he didn't get much of it, but It didn't look like it was gonna give lots of weight either way, it won't produce much weight, but it'll produce as many molecules of thc as any other plant you got!


----------



## harris hawk (May 14, 2015)

borbor said:


> You will not be disappointed, I got el fuego as a freebie and gave it to a friend for christmas. He did 12/12 from seed with it and I'd usually give his buds a 6 or 7 out of 10 and I'd give his fuego a solid 9, unfortunately because of that 12/12 from seed thing he does, he didn't get much of it, but It didn't look like it was gonna give lots of weight either way, it won't produce much weight, but it'll produce as many molecules of thc as any other plant you got!


Have you ever grew "auto's" from seed with a 12/12 cycle? One will be surprised with your yields


----------



## King Arthur (May 14, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Have you ever grew "auto's" from seed with a 12/12 cycle? One will be surprised with your yields


...


----------



## harris hawk (May 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> ...


Know the correct lighting for auto's (20/4 or 18/6) but the 12/12 cycle gave good buds and yields - was really surprised but when you think about the genetics of auto's anything is possible!


----------



## petlar (May 14, 2015)

here it is still can't see any female bits


----------



## yung420 (May 14, 2015)

petlar said:


> here it is still can't see any female bits
> View attachment 3418104 View attachment 3418105 View attachment 3418106 View attachment 3418107


Looks real healthy though

Sent from my XT1080 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## borbor (May 15, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Have you ever grew "auto's" from seed with a 12/12 cycle? One will be surprised with your yields


on my first real grow right now, had one auto with 5 photos, so it got 18/6 until day 50 then got 12/12 until I cut it on day 87, it was a little early but I wanted to stop buying weed. Didn't weigh it but it filled two 16 (fluid) oz mason jars


----------



## harris hawk (May 15, 2015)

petlar said:


> here it is still can't see any female bits
> View attachment 3418104 View attachment 3418105 View attachment 3418106 View attachment 3418107


Looking Great !!!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 15, 2015)

Great color on her 


petlar said:


> here it is still can't see any female bits
> View attachment 3418104 View attachment 3418105 View attachment 3418106 View attachment 3418107[/QUO


----------



## amsterdam2015 (May 15, 2015)

That Florida OG looks very similar to the one I'm growing at the moment, It was rather finicky too early on but has now started to grow normally. I'll update with some pictures at some point if that is okay? Just took 4 clones from it today as I just like the shape/colour of it, and its lineage sounds really amazing.

Can't wait to see how yours goes, looks fantastic at the moment IMO.


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 15, 2015)

Yes please post some pics of your florida Og. Got a pack in the mail and I'm itching for info on these ladies 


amsterdam2015 said:


> That Florida OG looks very similar to the one I'm growing at the moment, It was rather finicky too early on but has now started to grow normally. I'll update with some pictures at some point if that is okay? Just took 4 clones from it today as I just like the shape/colour of it, and its lineage sounds really amazing.
> 
> Can't wait to see how yours goes, looks fantastic at the moment IMO.
> 
> [/QUO


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

I'm currently growing Lee Roy from RD, if these Florida OG's turn out anywhere similar expect some sour ass OG smells coming threw and frost dripping nuggets.


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 15, 2015)

I had my eyes on that Lee Roy. Also Rug Burn by RD
But pulled the trigger on the Florida Og it just looked and sounds tasty. 



Mr.Head said:


> I'm currently growing Lee Roy from RD, if these Florida OG's turn out anywhere similar expect some sour ass OG smells coming threw and frost dripping nuggets.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

Lee Roy- Triangle x RD#2 (Triangle X Ghost)

Keep the feed light to start, I got some Nitrogen curl from my soil mix, tried to give her a tea and fucked her right up lol.


----------



## harris hawk (May 15, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Great color on her


Yea ! you can tell it's a healthy plant and will give you good "results" PEACE


----------



## harris hawk (May 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Don't worry about the "N" at this date -it will be FINE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lee Roy- Triangle x RD#2 (Triangle X Ghost)
> 
> Keep the feed light to start, I got some Nitrogen curl from my soil mix, tried to give her a tea and fucked her right up lol.





Mr.Head said:


> Lee Roy- Triangle x RD#2 (Triangle X Ghost)
> 
> Keep the feed light to start, I got some Nitrogen curl from my soil mix, tried to give her a tea and fucked her right up lol.


Beautiful girl you got there


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 15, 2015)

How many females did you get out of the pack? @Mr.Head 


Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful girl you got there


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 17, 2015)

petlar said:


> yea ill be poppin a couple of the florida ogs tuesday
> just got to sort out my pictures every time i take a pictures i get horrible black lines going threw them.


Can you update the on the Florida og


----------



## HGK420 (May 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> DNA / RP has always put out solid gear. They have been around quite a long time.
> 
> Seems crippie is super hot topic 2014. Blowing up on the forums, Facebook, and Instagram.
> 
> Kind of ironic they made a crippie line. But no one is going to know what's up until hey actually grow it and smoke it. Peoples opinions should be based of results.



crippy is the cookies of 2015. That lemon tree buzz kinda diluted the crippy buzz for the first quarter but crippy is holding strong. By the Fourth of July il bet we got at least 3 rap songs talkin bout crippy lol.


----------



## HGK420 (May 20, 2015)

And as an answer to all the "it's a gimmick!" People..... Your sorta right.

Ever hear of Visio Tv's? If you were to peel the plastic case of a Samsung and a Visio side by side you wouldn't be able to tell the difference when it was just electronics left. Hell most of the Visio has "Samsung" printed all through out on its parts. Now why does Samsung do this? Sell a tv of higher quality labeled as an entry level that is.

Quick business lesson. Let's say Samsungs cost $1000. They sell 100 of them at a $400 profit each... That's a good chunk of money. Now they mighta sold 120 of them if some other entry brand TV wasn't on sale at Walmart for only $500 bucks. So what's Samsungs answer? Make an entry level out of your expensive TV and sell it for half the price. Now with Visio offered up Samsung will still sell its 100 or so SAMSUNG Tv's for high dollar to connoisuirres but it will also compete for the market share bargain shopper. Selling higher volume for less profit each.


This grow your on line is just away for DNA to compete with breeders like bodhi. Several $50 a pack breeders are floating around out there pitching Qualoty f1's, that's the market DNA is wanting to dip their toe into.


althor, if you think that "they are all just the same business" then you have missed out on IMMENSE profit as the cost of the subtle nuances of business. Just because 10 businesses all sell marijuana seeds doesn't mean they are competitors..

Think of it like bud. I'm surrounded by caregivers in Michigan, yet I have almost zero competition. There's only a handful of people putting out top top shelf that's undeniably good. If someone doesn't wanna buy it I can chuckle knowing it'll be gone in seconds. I don't need to use marketing tactics or anything. It just sells.

Now that's not saying I'm all set and I'm just the best ever, cause that's far from true. The market for top shelf top quality isn't huge. Some people like getting more for their money while still getting Quality, like blue dream. A great commercial plant that doesn't sacrifice too much in quality. That's the biggest market there is. The "lots for cheap" market. Tougher to profit there but if you maintain good profits in the top shelf market too overall your doing good. Maximizing profits. That's what DNA is doing, competing in all markets.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 20, 2015)

to update..my buddys DNA Sour Kosher freebies, 1/5 has just thrown some balls pretty early in veg . for anyone whose got some recently for free just a heads up. All the others are fine so far from what he says.


----------



## Trippyness (May 20, 2015)

Looking at Sharks Breath. May have to give that a try at some point.


----------



## petlar (May 20, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Can you update the on the Florida og


it's doing good at the moment she's had a bit of a boost since the pictures i put up 
bit of stretch the flowers are forming nicely so far so good
will put more pictures up when she's got something to show.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> Looking at Sharks Breath. May have to give that a try at some point.


Watchout for their older lines, I know for a fact Reserva Privada repackaged seeds under the Elemental Seeds brand that were well over 3 years old. Might not sound old to you but when you spend like 200 bucks for 3 packs of seeds and only 3 pop up and then they turn herm on you it makes you wonder. (funny thing is they don't sell those strains on attitude just in their collective)

I wouldn't touch anything that has been sitting on the shelf anymore, because not many companies stand behind their product anymore.

Another reason why I like NGR, I know when they get their seeds in because I get an email, then I scoop them up and hope that I can store them more appropriately until I pop em.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> (funny thing is they don't sell those strains on attitude just in their collective)


Ya purple wreck is a variety Ive wanted and it is now out of stock @ attitude yet on the dna website 3 packs are available. Same goes with Hitman OG & Sour Krypt under DNA Limited Collection.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 20, 2015)

[QUOTE="
I wouldn't touch anything that has been sitting on the shelf anymore, because not many companies stand behind their product anymore.
[/QUOTE]

I got a pack of the lemon skunk from dna , they have been out of stock for over a year and just restocked...im hoping there will still be some serious fire to be found like I last remember whenever they do see the light of day...however I''m leery something may have happened or changed since there was a yr or more hiatus however these new lemon skunk crosses may have tied there time up (i hope anyways)

Another thing that Im questioning is the Rocklock , R.K.S & Sharksbreath. They were all added to the grow your own selection, and Sharksbreath & R.K.S used to be listed under Reserva Privada and are now under DNA Genetics @ Attitude. I'm wondering if these are newer better versions of these original strains or old stock (repackaged or labeled) and just trying to push them on customers until there gone? Maybe @Trippyness if you grab a pack of sharksbreath which will you choose and you must let us know which you go with and what "breeder" is labeled on the package once it arrives. I somewhat agree with everyone and saying its a gimmick..guess the money isnt rolling in as it used to or they somehow came to the conclusion not 'enough' money is being made. Or they are trying to limit the losses on old beans.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> [QUOTE="
> I wouldn't touch anything that has been sitting on the shelf anymore, because not many companies stand behind their product anymore.


I got a pack of the lemon skunk from dna , they have been out of stock for over a year and just restocked...im hoping there will still be some serious fire to be found like I last remember whenever they do see the light of day...however I''m leery something may have happened or changed since there was a yr or more hiatus however these new lemon skunk crosses may have tied there time up (i hope anyways)

Another thing that Im questioning is the Rocklock , R.K.S & Sharksbreath. They were all added to the grow your own selection, and Sharksbreath & R.K.S used to be listed under Reserva Privada and are now under DNA Genetics @ Attitude. I'm wondering if these are newer better versions of these original strains or old stock (repackaged or labeled) and just trying to push them on customers until there gone? Maybe @Trippyness if you grab a pack of sharksbreath which will you choose and you must let us know which you go with and what "breeder" is labeled on the package once it arrives. I somewhat agree with everyone and saying its a gimmick..guess the money isnt rolling in as it used to or they somehow came to the conclusion not 'enough' money is being made. Or they are trying to limit the losses on old beans.[/QUOTE]

Holy shit dude, good catch! I would definitely not purchase any Rocklock, Sour Cream, Sharksbreath etc those are way way old versions of DNA gear that probably never sold. I mean seriously if they did sell out we would see some kind of journal on the forums right? We hardly see any journals on these strains.

The best way to sell your old stock is to give them to someone else and repackage them. Seems like 100% new product to those who never heard of it before.

Trust me when I say I would NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER purchase a pack of these old repackaged seeds. They don't care about me or you they care about making enough money to pay for the plane ticket to the cups and to party down. These dudes take vacations like you wouldn't believe. Not knocking them for having a good time but the way they are getting there is through shady business.

DNA RESERVA PRIVADA = ELEMENTAL SEEDS = SCAM SCAM


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 20, 2015)

I checked my facts and only R.K.S was originally listed as RP (it still is and says sold out), and Sharksbreath is sold out in the DNA section. Needless to say that when the Grow Your Own Collection was released on Attitude ,, those two varieties interesting enough 'sold out' that same day. I dont know what happens behind closed doors , so who really knows what happened (if they were sent back to breeder ((to be relabeled)) then sent back to distributors or sent back to be used elsewhere or tossed in the bin. Funny thing is Rocklock is still in stock under DNA and DNA's Grow Your Own Collection...so the mystery continuess.

I have/had alot of love for dna/rp, some of the varieties are bomb (La Conf, Chocolope, Skywalker Kush, Lemon Skunk, Lemon OG etcc) however its a little shady to take your 3 least popular strains , repackage and sell under a sister company alongside new strains to give people a false impression or lead new customers into thinking they are infact new varieties.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I checked my facts and only R.K.S was originally listed as RP (it still is and says sold out), and Sharksbreath is sold out in the DNA section. Needless to say that when the Grow Your Own Collection was released on Attitude ,, those two varieties interesting enough 'sold out' that same day. I dont know what happens behind closed doors , so who really knows what happened (if they were sent back to breeder ((to be relabeled)) then sent back to distributors or sent back to be used elsewhere or tossed in the bin. Funny thing is Rocklock is still in stock under DNA and DNA's Grow Your Own Collection...so the mystery continuess.
> 
> I have/had alot of love for dna/rp, some of the varieties are bomb (La Conf, Chocolope, Skywalker Kush, Lemon Skunk, Lemon OG etcc) however its a little shady to take your 3 least popular strains , repackage and sell under a sister company alongside new strains to give people a false impression or lead new customers into thinking they are infact new varieties.


But wait... is rocklock DNA, or grow your own... or is it elemental seeds... because I see them listed under elemental seeds on elemental wellness's website....

according to seedfinder.eu 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Rocklock/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/

Rocklock is like we all thought, originally DNA.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

Rock lock is a strain that's kind of a mystery. Same with sharks breath and road kill skunk. None of those strains "belong" to DNA. They were all elite cuts somewhere that they attempted to make a version of in seed form. DNA has definitely missed plenty of times (see the sour cream sour diesel fiasco) but for the most part DNA try's to shoot straight. 

They are a very large company too don't forget. In my opinion they are BY FAR the best "big box" breeder available. 

I highly doubt they repackaged old stock to re sell, these are the kind of accusations his swerveyness would probably throw around, or any other major seed company for that matter. The only problem I've ever had out of a handful of DNA beans is some phenols don't fit my personal taste but that's not a quality issue. 

Also I was trying to get some RKS a couple months ago on the tude and they were sold out.. Don't fib, they didn't sell out magically on the day the GYO came out.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> But wait... is rocklock DNA, or grow your own... or is it elemental seeds... because I see them listed under elemental seeds on elemental wellness's website....
> 
> according to seedfinder.eu
> 
> ...



And elemental seeds only has slight connections with ex employees to DNS/rp. Jason and tony 2 ex breeders from Rp work there.

http://www.puresativa.com/products.php?keyword=elemental-seeds


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> And elemental seeds only has slight connections with ex employees to DNS/rp. Jason and tony 2 ex breeders from Rp work there.
> 
> http://www.puresativa.com/products.php?keyword=elemental-seeds


Slight connections  that is like saying that the lobbyist who worked for monsanto that hillary just hired is not connected. A handful of people that would rather repackage shitty beans that have <20% germination than make a good name for themselves.

I mean how many males out of the fem true og in the elemental seeds thread? These guys are worse than a joke. They are assclowns.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Slight connections  that is like saying that the lobbyist who worked for monsanto that hillary just hired is not connected. A handful of people that would rather repackage shitty beans that have <20% germination than make a good name for themselves.
> 
> I mean how many males out of the fem true og in the elemental seeds thread? These guys are worse than a joke. They are assclowns.



They might be but that has nothing to do with DNA / RP. They mighta fired these guys for sucking who knows.


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> They might be but that has nothing to do with DNA / RP. They mighta fired these guys for sucking who knows.


That is a complete assumption. Knowing those two win a cup or two at practically every event I don't think they were fired. They were given nice pay and some land to play around with the True OG. They got first draft to play around with a cut that was held for over 20 years. More of a deal for them than a setback.

I am not going to go further, you can heed thy warning or just take it for a story. Doesn't bother me either way. After dealing with them personally I would never trust a thing they say.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That is a complete assumption. Knowing those two win a cup or two at practically every event I don't think they were fired. They were given nice pay and some land to play around with the True OG. They got first draft to play around with a cut that was held for over 20 years. More of a deal for them than a setback.
> 
> I am not going to go further, you can heed thy warning or just take it for a story. Doesn't bother me either way. After dealing with them personally I would never trust a thing they say.



Much like your just assuming it was some "company handed to them on a silver platter" conspiracy. Il let you kno just how tight DNA are with JNT (lol see what I did there) but I'm sure a few googlebox queries with answer my questions. I shall return post haste!


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

Hopefully you had a chance to read my post before I deleted it schnuckums . Don't be so ignorant you don't know who people are behind the avatar.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

O I did. And I'm sure if you knew them all you would be running Around bad mouthing them all??

I hadn't even heard of elemental seeds or their connection to DNA so they obviously aren't working too hard to try and cheat the world out of money's. 

And as for cups... Ya idk bout all that. Doesn't really say much except you know the right people and you had lots of extra cash to enter. Cups are like buying commercial time. Your looking for return on investment. I'm sure there is some fuckery involved. That's why I don't use cups as gauges any more. 


I can vouch tho, that what DNA says about holy grail kush is no lies. The description at attitude is dead on. My cut, grown by me, took second here in flint at a comapassion club competition so theres gotta be something to what DNA/rp says. I gotta vote that the grow your own line is probably on the up and up.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 22, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Also I was trying to get some RKS a couple months ago on the tude and they were sold out.. Don't fib, they didn't sell out magically on the day the GYO came out.


Lel 

i never fib i just call it as i see it. One of the two definitly went out of stock the day of the GYO release..

but u da real mvp.

the question remains whats different from DNA Rocklock and GYO version. same question sorta applies for R.K.S & Sharksbreath are they new versions of these varieties or old seedstock repackaged. One would assume new updated versions. Your first post left me with limited knowledge and even more questions. btw R.K.S is back in stock 

to get back to the thread instead of the mudslinging.
if anyone is curious about some of the freebies choice has been giving out lately. a buddy of mine has started:
DNA Kushberry x5 (4/5 made it through soil and are doin great)
RP Purple og x5 (5/5 made it and are doin great)
DNA Sour Kosher x5 (5/5 made it but one started producing balls so it got the chop)
GYO White Walker Kush x2 (2/2 both just made it through soil)


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> O I did. And I'm sure if you knew them all you would be running Around bad mouthing them all??
> 
> I hadn't even heard of elemental seeds or their connection to DNA so they obviously aren't working too hard to try and cheat the world out of money's.
> 
> ...


 Your welcome for the information, there's always those who hear the truth and go zomg it can't be true. No one really needs to know anyways, let the suckers get sucked.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lel
> 
> i never fib i just call it as i see it. One of the two definitly went out of stock the day of the GYO release..
> 
> ...



I'm gonna email DNA and hopefully il get an answer. I just did some Googleboxing and didn't get anything on whether they are f1's or what the deal is. 

I too found a couple dicks in sour kosher. I kept one phenotype that's pretty rad and haven't found dicks any more so that's cool, other companies have gave me dicks on seed runs only to have it go away in clone also.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 22, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> I too found a couple dicks in sour kosher. I kept one phenotype that's pretty rad and haven't found dicks any more so that's cool, other companies have gave me dicks on seed runs only to have it go away in clone also.


Anything I should tell my buddy to watch out for? how was yields? tastes? how were the buds dense? airy? I personally have had some monster size sour d in the past,, how many phenos did you get ?

The kushberries are a restock after being sold out for sometime..my guys looking for a some fruit fueled kushnugs hopefully hes in for a treat..hopefully the quality is still there in those kushberry seeds and nothing has changed.

The purple og's i would assume will be an average og yield atleast with some purple. Dunno if ive seen anything bad about them.. dont think they will be top notch, but decent. i have zero experience with em. But if Purple wreck is in there some fire should be had?

i gave him the white walkers just to try ..so if i get a pic of any it will be those girls, seeing as they are newer strains just released..haven't seen any threads either yet. Wont know unless you try em and maybe it will help someone in the future when deciding what to buy.

Oh & I gave him a new Humbolt strain Bubbas Gift, he will fill me in on that aswell..and a pic will be posted elsewhere since this was created ideally just for dna/dna limited/rp/gyo/crockett genetics.

Id love to see some updates from some of the others that bought some GYO stuff, Florida Lemon? El Fuego? Lemon Walker?


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jun 2, 2015)

borbor said:


> You will not be disappointed, I got el fuego as a freebie and gave it to a friend for christmas. He did 12/12 from seed with it and I'd usually give his buds a 6 or 7 out of 10 and I'd give his fuego a solid 9, unfortunately because of that 12/12 from seed thing he does, he didn't get much of it, but It didn't look like it was gonna give lots of weight either way, it won't produce much weight, but it'll produce as many molecules of thc as any other plant you got!


Thanks blood, I'm waiting until we get the new trap, block is getting hot


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think they are just doing some super super smart marketing, all the people who don't know will be like OMFG A NEW COMPANY LETS PICK UP PACKS NAOOOOOOW!!!!!! While people like me and you are shaking our heads wondering wtf they could possibly be thinking.


That make me remember their limited edition og grape krypt was fire but training day was a total nightmare


----------



## thx.1138 (Jun 13, 2015)

max420thc said:


> ive only grown out one strain that was even worth having from DNA,It was kushberry, everything else was just garbage,fucking bean poppers, ive grown recon , la woman, martian mean green,
> If you put out as much straight garbage as they do you would have to change your name all the time in order to sale beans,a buddy of mine had a OK plant,,just OK in lemon skunk,


I have been running an LA Chocolat for two years. Got it from an Attitude freebie. Makes baseball bat colas and the spicy thai chocolate hits very nicely. Highly recommended.


----------



## thx.1138 (Jun 13, 2015)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> lol story? Everyone claims its DNA changing their name and shit, but if you look at the packaging for the GYO it has DNA right across the top (check their website)lol I'm tired of broke bitches complaining about good beans
> 
> http://dnagenetics.com/


agreed, the return on investment is so large, why moan about it?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 16, 2015)

my mate showed me a picture of his Training Days today, no male traits showing yet and they have been going for afew months outside. One is definitly a LA Conf leaning plant,, its vegging super slow and is much shorter then siblings. All very green and healthy looking aswell.

He also informed me Bubbas Gift didnt make it far,, sprouted through soil and died off afew days after.


----------



## 907fluush (Jun 17, 2015)

ordered a 6. pack fem of kushberry all 6 were garbage waste of 8 weeks thier skunk train only og18 x skunk turned ok 3 out of 20 garbage !


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jun 17, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Anything I should tell my buddy to watch out for? how was yields? tastes? how were the buds dense? airy? I personally have had some monster size sour d in the past,, how many phenos did you get ?
> 
> The kushberries are a restock after being sold out for sometime..my guys looking for a some fruit fueled kushnugs hopefully hes in for a treat..hopefully the quality is still there in those kushberry seeds and nothing has changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jun 17, 2015)

El Fuego fem last pics 2 weeks 12/12


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 17, 2015)

907fluush said:


> ordered a 6. pack fem of kushberry all 6 were garbage waste of 8 weeks thier skunk train only og18 x skunk turned ok 3 out of 20 garbage !


like you bought a pack when they restocked early this year? Or past experiences? Ive heard mixed things from diferent people from different forums, got a pack myself this year to decide myself what they are like..sometimes it hit and miss with dna it seems.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 18, 2015)

Wassup with the Florida OG?


----------



## petlar (Jun 18, 2015)

picture's comming soon.
i have to take her out of the tent to get pictures otherwise i
get horrible black lines threw them 
she's been quite a finicky plant so i don't want to upset her at the moment
by takeing her out 
guesstimate about 2-3 weeks she'll be done and pictures will be up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2015)

Doing some of the GYO O.D. and cant complain yet the Florida Gold(first pic) is a stocky, short, and strong sexy lil bitch, but im getting 2 different phenos from the Golden Lemons one i super tall(2nd pic) and lanky the other one is short and stocky(3rd pic) we'll see how they do but i dont have my hopes up thats for damn sure wishing i did more of the Sour Blue Thai's(Master Thai Seeds) cause i did some last year and they were amazing no pheno differences yielded quite well for how little they vegged and flowers were top notch looked like indoor and had a sweet yet sour blueberry flavor with some added incense and musky skunk definitely gunna be cutting some clones from her this year


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2015)

Whoops those are in 150 gal sp and im using empire builder soil


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 27, 2015)

@petlar iam patiently awaiting pictures, cant wait to see the florida og when its done! How are they coming along?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

how long does it take to get seeds from these guys?


----------



## petlar (Jun 28, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @petlar iam patiently awaiting pictures, cant wait to see the florida og when its done! How are they coming along?


she's on the home straight getting just water now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

Can we see her lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok so I got answer from DNA about Florida lemones and Florida og 

Hello,

Florida lemons is a cross of florida Og crossed with lemon skunk so its F1 which means that the cross is between two unrelated parents and Florida Og is S1 because is a first selfed generation.

I hope I informed you sufficiently.

Best regards


DNA Genetics


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

I knew they would be f1 and s1 as they are too eager to put them out and make money off them. Not too many breeders working lines cus people love the poly hybrid f1 phenos and searching for the winner. Still interested in what's comes from this new stuff tho


----------



## DaKinebuds (Jun 29, 2015)

Cant believe nobody mentioned Connie Chung from DNA is Fire. I had to have her in my first grow here she is at day 45


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2015)

DaKinebuds said:


> Cant believe nobody mentioned Connie Chung from DNA is Fire. I had to have her in my first grow here she is at day 45 View attachment 3450959 View attachment 3450957


Beautiful. never heard of the Connie Chung before but I'll look into her now


----------



## petlar (Jun 30, 2015)

ok here she is guys. still not finished yet 
got one of my buddies to help get it out       
and still can't take a very good photo hope there ok


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> The Jew gold cut is what they made Kosher Kush with...
> 
> So they're basically releasing a few more kush strains...


where's the hermphradite strains?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

Kosher Kush is supposed to be the Jew Gold reversed and selfed. Nobody really knows what the Jew Gold cut is but lots of people say it's and OG cut. The people who've actually had Jew Gold flowers say it hold with the top OGs. 

@petlar thay lady looks lovely. Looks like she's gonna yield nice too. Def see OG traits in the leaves and bud structure. Did she always have 5 finger leaves when growing in veg or flower? Glad we can finally lay eyes on it even if it's not the best pic. When she gets done take some really good pics bro thanks for sharing


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

Sour secret, stacked kush and training day look sexy as hell imho. Whats your opinion of these if you have run them. Is there a specific dna that stands above the others with whats available? Almost everything that initially caught my eye is OF COURSE sold out lol. Least i know my eyes dont decieve meh!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2015)

petlar said:


> ok here she is guys. still not finished yet
> got one of my buddies to help get it out View attachment 3451138 View attachment 3451139 View attachment 3451141 View attachment 3451142 View attachment 3451143 View attachment 3451144
> and still can't take a very good photo hope there ok


Sexy great structure


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Sour secret, stacked kush and training day look sexy as hell imho. Whats your opinion of these if you have run them. Is there a specific dna that stands above the others with whats available? Almost everything that initially caught my eye is OF COURSE sold out lol. Least i know my eyes dont decieve meh!


Never ran DNA or any of their other names they go by but will eventually one day. What I have heard that's really good from them is the Chocolope Kush, La Confidential, Lemon Skunk, Kosher Kush, Tangie and Strawberry Bananas are ones I know people rave about


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 30, 2015)

@petlar you da man bro..thanks for sharing the pics , and deffo try and get some nicer pics when shes finished ! bless


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Sour secret, stacked kush and training day look sexy as hell imho. Whats your opinion of these if you have run them. Is there a specific dna that stands above the others with whats available? Almost everything that initially caught my eye is OF COURSE sold out lol. Least i know my eyes dont decieve meh!


Ive got many DNA packs in my collection..ive heard soo many good things about various strains..then I hear bad about the same strains from other people. Seems its hit or miss..but the general consensus is hit. Chocolope , LA Conf, Lemon Skunk (and or Lemon OG) for sure. Heard kushberry is hit or miss but imma find out eventually with these 5 freebies attitude gave me .


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 30, 2015)

Annnd I always kick myself super hard for never pulling two triggers on kush dream ... gutted theres not many journals or info whatsoever on it..limited to 2000 packs yet somehow sold out ever so quickly and accouple years later they are still handing out training day packs for free ..and so many other strains are available..i wanna know whose hoarding these??!?!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Annnd I always kick myself super hard for never pulling two triggers on kush dream ... gutted theres not many journals or info whatsoever on it..limited to 2000 packs yet somehow sold out ever so quickly and accouple years later they are still handing out training day packs for free ..and so many other strains are available..i wanna know whose hoarding these??!?!


yeah that kush dreams was a missed gem for sure. Fuckin fat nugs on all the ones I've seen grown.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Sour secret, stacked kush and training day look sexy as hell imho. Whats your opinion of these if you have run them. Is there a specific dna that stands above the others with whats available? Almost everything that initially caught my eye is OF COURSE sold out lol. Least i know my eyes dont decieve meh!


Look into Reserva privada also DNA gear sour Kush. And OG #18. Hear good things.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2015)

What's she smell like. And that is the florida og ?


petlar said:


> ok here she is guys. still not finished yet
> got one of my buddies to help get it out View attachment 3451138 View attachment 3451139 View attachment 3451141 View attachment 3451142 View attachment 3451143 View attachment 3451144
> and still can't take a very good photo hope there ok


----------



## petlar (Jul 1, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> What's she smell like. And that is the florida og ?[/QUOT


yep that's the florida og just wish the pictures would of came out better.
she smells ok i would say kinda musky smell.
will defo try and get better pictures when it's done.


----------



## 907fluush (Jul 2, 2015)

cross his fingers a fem 6 pack all garbage. . seedsherenow is the shit


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 2, 2015)

907fluush said:


> cross his fingers a fem 6 pack all garbage. . seedsherenow is the shit


6 pack of which was garbage ?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 2, 2015)

yea your post is 100% invalid until I hear some more specifics @907fluush .

what strain?
when did this happen?
what made them garbage?
was it your first grow?

Im not against hearing bad about any strain or breeder.. hearing the bad is just as beneficial as hearing the good but you gotta have an explanation at the very least. or pictures.


----------



## 907fluush (Jul 4, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> yea your post is 100% invalid until I hear some more specifics @907fluush .
> kushberry. ordered thry attitude when they had skunk train going on
> because all 6 phenos were no better then mex weed wasnt worth 9 weeks my time light bill and nutes 90$ wont ever run dna. attitude sold me bird seed fuck attitude
> what strain?
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Is the Kushberry what you ordered? Hard to tell where you post is cuz you wrote it in Sandwiches quote. I don't like Attitude seems like they get lots of complaint on seeds coming out bad and not germing. They prolly have bad storing methods.


----------



## shushubandora (Jul 9, 2015)

I buy seeds in Europe and DNA have good name
I grow lemon OG, kandy kush and sour kush
the lemon OG is massive and great acid taste


the rest are very nice as well.


----------



## petlar (Jul 9, 2015)

just took some shots with the light out getting ready to pull her soon 
hope ya like


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 10, 2015)

petlar said:


> just took some shots with the light out getting ready to pull her soon
> hope ya like
> View attachment 3456551
> 
> ...


Beautiful how many days into flower? Also has the smell changed at all or still musky ?


----------



## petlar (Jul 10, 2015)

thank's crippykeeper not sure about 9 weeks she smells the same just a bit
more stronger now


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 10, 2015)

@petlar Damn those are looking peak! Well done.. any description on the smell currently? Cant wait to see dry nug shots. altho she may have been finicky she looks tasty af.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2015)

So my florida gold snapped at the base had a bad storm and she didn't make it but my golden lemons are raging one is super tall probably 6-7 feet and looks like its more sativa dom. the other one is abou 4-5 feet but its stocky as hell looks completely indica dominant really nice thick stems so im guessing 2 different phenos ill try and get some pics up cant wait for flower only a couple more weeks of veg left here in nor cal maybe the more lanky is the og dom and indica the lemon skunk dom? Never grown either so its gunna be fun documenting some new fragrances im personally really fond of lemon (not so much the orange's)and diesley strains more like love them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2015)

petlar said:


> just took some shots with the light out getting ready to pull her soon
> hope ya like
> View attachment 3456551
> 
> ...


Nice she looks gorgeous and also looks like she's gunna yield great for an og. Great Job. what types of smells do you get from her is it more earthy? diesel? chemmy? rotten skunk phunk? lemon pledge? Anything like og?


----------



## petlar (Jul 23, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice she looks gorgeous and also looks like she's gunna yield great for an og. Great Job. what types of smells do you get from her is it more earthy? diesel? chemmy? rotten skunk phunk? lemon pledge? Anything like og?


thank's buddy. getting a mixture of earthy-chemmy kinda smells.
she's on the dry now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2015)

petlar said:


> thank's buddy. getting a mixture of earthy-chemmy kinda smells.
> she's on the dry now


Nice let us know how she smokes and compares to other notable og's. I cant wait for the 2 Golden Lemons i got to start flowering were growing outdoors so probably wont be able to get a good idea of what shes gunna smell like until October one looks heavy indica dominant the other looks sativa dominant i wonder wich one will be the keeper? i have a feeling the indica doms gunna be a better yielder and the sativa dom is gunna be probably the more potent one and probably will smell, taste, and look like og the most


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 10, 2015)

petlar said:


> thank's buddy. getting a mixture of earthy-chemmy kinda smells.
> she's on the dry now


Alright it's been a minute now so how'd she taste and smoke ? Is she something you would grow again ?


----------



## Mr. R.I.P (Aug 11, 2015)

I've grown from DNA quite a few times with no problems. But I did just make a new order of DJs gold, sour secret, white walker kush, sour diesel and sour kush, all from DNA, gyo or reserva so I hope you guys results are wrong so wish me the best let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr. R.I.P said:


> I've grown from DNA quite a few times with no problems. But I did just make a new order of DJs gold, sour secret, white walker kush, sour diesel and sour kush, all from DNA, gyo or reserva so I hope you guys results are wrong so wish me the best let you guys know how it goes.


I've never grown any dna or their sister company's gear. Until now. Have 2 florida OGs going still puppies but looking strong. I have a few other packs of the dna grow your own as well as some reserva privada. So I hope it's good gear as well. Keep us posted I'll do the same. Good luck have an easy day.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lee Roy- Triangle x RD#2 (Triangle X Ghost)
> 
> Keep the feed light to start, I got some Nitrogen curl from my soil mix, tried to give her a tea and fucked her right up lol.


That lee roy looks beautiful. How'd it turn out taste wise. Thanks for any info. I'm looking into picking up a pack of these.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> That lee roy looks beautiful. How'd it turn out taste wise. Thanks for any info. I'm looking into picking up a pack of these.


OG. Stink up the whole house dank. She changes some pretty colours. is a lighter feeder. Her leaves seemed to yellow out slightly like in the picture around week 6 onward and can develop some nice reds purples and oranges in the buds and leaves.

 


Good Rosin producer. Heavy Trichome coverage and a breeze to trim. She's got KEEPER Spray painted on her forehead


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> OG. Stink up the whole house dank. She changes some pretty colours. is a lighter feeder. Her leaves seemed to yellow out slightly like in the picture around week 6 onward and can develop some nice reds purples and oranges in the buds and leaves.
> 
> View attachment 3477352 View attachment 3477353
> 
> ...


Damn that's some pretty shit thank you very much I'm gonna grab a pack ASAP. hopefully I'll have some to smoke by New Years.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3477357


All I can say is DAMN I want some. Should have pulled the trigger on these back in May when I first had my eye on it. Well my loss but gonna add to stable now.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> All I can say is DAMN I want some. Should have pulled the trigger on these back in May when I first had my eye on it. Well my loss but gonna add to stable now.


Hoping they run a good promo somewhere I'm waiting to get some more Rare Dankness Strains. I want that Ghost of LeeRoy and some Scotts OG.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Hoping they run a good promo somewhere I'm waiting to get some more Rare Dankness Strains. I want that Ghost of LeeRoy and some Scotts OG.


I've read Scott's og is fire also interested in try out rug burn. Unfortunately the place I order from is out of stock on both Lee Roy and rug burn. I'm in no rush have a project going on at the moment but would like to at least have the beans


----------



## petlar (Aug 12, 2015)

ok the smoke here is the test sample

told me buddy's it wouldn't fit 

just want to emphasize this is 1 seed out of a pack of 6 ..1 phenotype
for me for the most part it's quite nice i'm getting a earthy musky smell not
the loudest of smell but loude enough..7/10.. the taste pretty much like the
smell but there is faint floral taste in the background my buddie's like it
but i'm 50/50 the taste for me is paramount.. 5/10.. potency nice head and body buzz 
felt relaxed and at ease for me this is the best part of smoking her..8/10.
anyways here's a few more photo's stay safe


----------



## ShLUbY (Aug 12, 2015)

just picked up some confidential cheese cuts from a friend that sources very good genetics. Can't wait to give these things a few runs!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 12, 2015)

petlar said:


> ok the smoke here is the test sample
> View attachment 3477669
> told me buddy's it wouldn't fit
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Honestly not what I wanted to hear. Taste for me is key also. We'll I have two of them going at the moment. Hopefully I'll find the taste I'm looking for.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

DNA Kushberry - other pics in 'New Harvest' thread


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3480579
> 
> DNA Kushberry - other pics in 'New Harvest' thread


Beautiful what's the smell on her ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful what's the smell on her ?


I honestly don't know. Two massive Goji QM clones were chopped just before, and I was coated in potent piney stink before I got to this one. Will likely do a smoke/smell report in the other thread in a few days.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 17, 2015)

Heres my 2 golden lemons first one is the sativa dom pheno getting tall as hell second is the indica dom pheno with really sturdy thick branches just starting to flower


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 31, 2015)

I was looking at a few from dna or/and Reserva P. 

The LA conf FEM seed is cheaper then the regular? 

I was looking at..

Purple og 18
Skywalker kush
Sour Diesel 

Female seeds- lemon kush, C99

Possibly HSO Blue Dream or their Headband looked good. Low budget for seeds for another month, only spening about 40-50$. Opinions?


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 31, 2015)

Im going through midweek song, Im happy with what I hear and Lewis is very prompt. Cant always expect it but he messaged me back within minutes.

When you vet bigger orders their freebie selection is quite big, plus the 20% discount. 

Does Skywalker kush really have a lower yield?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is my holy grail kush short and bushy and my lemon walker just started flowering eight days in.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I was looking at a few from dna or/and Reserva P.
> 
> The LA conf FEM seed is cheaper then the regular?
> 
> ...


Heard good things about RP headband aka sour kush. That's what I'm popping next.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 14, 2015)

Just wanted to update Florida OG are some tall girls. 6ft.tall and Long limbs. first week of flower now so Will post picks when worth looking at.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I was looking at a few from dna or/and Reserva P.
> 
> The LA conf FEM seed is cheaper then the regular?
> 
> ...


I didn't have very good luck with them. Dna and reserva provida are the same company.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I didn't have very good luck with them. Dna and reserva provida are the same company.


Yes DNA and Reserva privada same company I believe. It's the first time I ever try their gear. What issues did u have ? Also I'm looking for some beans that will give me something sour/ pine sol citrus OG
What do recommend ?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Yes DNA and Reserva privada same company I believe. It's the first time I ever try their gear. What issues did u have ? Also I'm looking for some beans that will give me something sour/ pine sol citrus OG
> What do recommend ?


Hermaphrodites, low terpene, bad structure. $100 for six seeds of og and not one solid pheno. I tried several kinds they were either good smoke poor yield, good yield poor smoke or poor smoke poor yield. I never had a solid all around plant from their seeds. As far as recommending something goes You would have to crack seeds to find what your looking for. Electric fruit punch was nice. You might want to try pineberry. I like pinene terpenes myself. Sometimes romulan will throw one but its a gamble. I'm still learning what seed company's to stay away from. Make sure you look at all the reviews before you place orders. The reviews on attitude are bullshit.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 14, 2015)

Dna/RP are in my top 5 seed companies. They gots the fire.
Sorry the Pecker could not produce any.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> Dna/RP are in my top 5 seed companies. They gots the fire.
> Sorry the Pecker could not produce any.


I tried 5 times with them. When is a good time to cut losses and give up? Do they have new seedpacks that can't be tampered with? This is the last run of chocolope I'm doing I didn't take any clones this time.


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 14, 2015)

I am currently running multiples of the following .... 

Djs gold 
Kosher Tangie 
Tangie 
Florida gold 
Florida OG
Golden lemons

They all stink already at dat 22 mostly just sour though. The Tangie and Tangie crosses already smell orangey of course, but I will keep everyone updated on the rest as they flower. I will post pics in a few hours if I can it tomorrow at the latest... I can't believe there isn't much on these yet, I already harvested multiples of these, but I assume everyone is only interested in what I can show you now. 

Talk to you all soon I'm sure.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 14, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> I am currently running multiples of the following ....
> 
> Djs gold
> Kosher Tangie
> ...


Thanks for the info. You say you grown the Florida og before what was it like. Any pics. Also looking forward to updates on this new batch


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the info. You say you grown the Florida og before what was it like. Any pics. Also looking forward to updates on this new batch


Not really sure. It came from the tude.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 15, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> I am currently running multiples of the following ....
> 
> Djs gold
> Kosher Tangie
> ...


Looking forward to it..some bud shots would be nice of each 

Anxious to see the DJ's Gold & Golden Lemons personally.


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 15, 2015)

Got seeds out this batch of girl scout cookies. Straight fire!


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok here is a quick update. You. Can't see anything with the hps, but I don't want to make anyone wait longer. All plants at day 23

Pic one Djs Gold. Best looking pheno in room so far. Absolutely reeks already of fuel it stank... Hoping the blueberry comes in later. I love this phenols simple strong structure. Will be keeping her I'm sure. 

Pic 2 golden lemons. She smells sour and is gaining some sweetness, but I'm not sure if it will be citrus yet. Looks good so far, but only time will tell. 

Pic 3 Florida OG- she has a deep sour funk already with some kind of craZy zest smell coming out a bit now. I can't tell she will bit disappointed on the nose. Surprisingly only grew out in a few strong colas instead of all scraggly like a lot of other OGs. 

When the lights turn off I'll snap more pics of the rest, hopefully will look a bit better. 

I post most of what I do in Instagram as DankNaturally and these strains are about to take over the show on my page, but these won't be on there for about a week. 

Ttyl people


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 16, 2015)

Pic 1 Kosher Tangie shot.. She smells so hard!!!! Fuel with citrus coming in ... 

Florida gold smells a bit sour, but not much yet. She will end up all bud though.


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 16, 2015)

I will post high resolution photos here and on my Instagram page as they mature in good light. These are just quick phone snaps. So follow along and I will make sure to post.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn those are some sexy ladies. Great color on your babies. Can't wait to see the end result. Day 21 on all of them ?


DankNaturally said:


> I will post high resolution photos here and on my Instagram page as they mature in good light. These are just quick phone snaps. So follow along and I will make sure to post.


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 16, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn those are some sexy ladies. Great color on your babies. Can't wait to see the end result. Day 21 on all of them ?


Thankyou ! And yes they all started flowering the same day.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 16, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> Thankyou ! And yes they all started flowering the same day.


Beautiful. I have 2 florida OGs bout 10 days in flower going tall as shit structurally odd all arms. and biggest fan leaves I've seen.


----------



## DankNaturally (Sep 16, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful. I have 2 florida OGs bout 10 days in flower going tall as shit structurally odd all arms. and biggest fan leaves I've seen.


I have one a lot like that also. The fans are fed very large. Hope they are good..!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 21, 2015)

Florida OG bout 15days in flower not much I can say except they are very tall lanky girls they are 5-6 foot


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

i do not like cannabis cup hoarders like dna genetic, they re just plain pathetic for me, a firend said he grew chocolope from blinburn original strain at 1 euros and it was better, but for me dna genetic as generic as it sounds, its 120% greed and fraud....poor breeding that never yields.


----------



## greywind (Sep 25, 2015)

alwaysmedicated12 said:


> i do not like cannabis cup hoarders like dna genetic, they re just plain pathetic for me, a firend said he grew chocolope from blinburn original strain at 1 euros and it was better, but for me dna genetic as generic as it sounds, its 120% greed and fraud....poor breeding that never yields.


Someone has their new member panties in a bunch. Spark up a bowl my friend and put your energy into something you do care for. Cheers!

p.s. Lemon Skunk, still one of my favorites ever.


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

the favorites of newbies dumb ass growers


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol

You comment on two different DNA genetics threads bashing them?

Why so butthurt.


----------



## greywind (Sep 25, 2015)

alwaysmedicated12 said:


> the favorites of newbies dumb ass growers


Or don't smoke a bowl. Live your life how you want to, no worries for my plants and I. We love each other, regardless of your childish name calling. This bowl is for you! I kid...it's all for me and my endocannabinoid system. Cheers!


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

dna is a fraud at the height of this asshole of ht danny danko... these cheeks from la that were wrry and decided to open a baseball hat store at 5 k in dam, you buy the story dum ass...they have nothing...pure greed, nothing real, pure fraud, i like when the guy shows up with his baseball shirt....too good...its rare seeing such pathetic nowdays ,you should encourage them


wait, last but not least, Gro your own, its like saying Fuck your dealer, but if you open your eyes you realise half of the medical communty can't grow pot, so when you say grow your own, its like saying , at the pathetic level of like it of leave it, a bit when this aron says never trust a gypsy. i would say never trust dna gentics this poor seedbank


when these guys tells you , you got the best resin out of the best flowers...lol...yo got shitty resin out of shitty flowers you meant...it says it all how they consider flowers...a group of greedy down smokers who relies on shitty resin, why not cigarette smoking too, you got the best crap out of the best fraud, you have a nice group of border lines there.


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3504958 View attachment 3504965 View attachment 3504958
> Florida OG bout 15days in flower not much I can say except they are very tall lanky girls they are 5-6 foot


the stretch .....woaaoh


----------



## coppershot (Sep 25, 2015)

alwaysmedicated12 said:


> the stretch .....woaaoh


show us a pic of your compact bud brah.... do you like barneys farm?


----------



## ThaProdiG (Sep 26, 2015)

i recommend holy grail kush from dna... absolute fire... finishes in like 56 days.. and will have the taste the potency the consistency.. with some red hash .


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay here's an update on florida og bout 25days in flower. They are starting to smell like classic OG leaning towards lemonade. Hope it taste the same. Not really liking the stretch but that could be my fault and not liking the hollow stems. She's easily bendable in a bad way. Let's see where she goes from here. Here are some pics.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 29, 2015)

Has anyone ran sour kosher? Just put one into flower two days ago.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 3, 2015)

alwaysmedicated12 said:


> dna is a fraud at the height of this asshole of ht danny danko... these cheeks from la that were wrry and decided to open a baseball hat store at 5 k in dam, you buy the story dum ass...they have nothing...pure greed, nothing real, pure fraud, i like when the guy shows up with his baseball shirt....too good...its rare seeing such pathetic nowdays ,you should encourage them
> wait, last but not least, Gro your own, its like saying Fuck your dealer, but if you open your eyes you realise half of the medical communty can't grow pot, so when you say grow your own, its like saying , at the pathetic level of like it of leave it, a bit when this aron says never trust a gypsy. i would say never trust dna gentics this poor seedbank
> when these guys tells you , you got the best resin out of the best flowers...lol...yo got shitty resin out of shitty flowers you meant...it says it all how they consider flowers...a group of greedy down smokers who relies on shitty resin, why not cigarette smoking too, you got the best crap out of the best fraud, you have a nice group of border lines there.


When you win the cannabis cup let us know until then STFU!

Blimburn Chocolope is better than DNA's ? That's funny since Chocolope is DNA's genetics and it's won multiple cups and is some of the best smoke going. I know this because I've smoked it in Amsterdam and grown it many times. How about yourself?

I've also grown their OG #18, Purple OG #18, OG Grape Krypt all are prime strains. 

Don't blame your lack of growing skill on the seed companies.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's a lemon walker four weeks into flowering. I'm doing a grow on here.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 8, 2015)

Florida og 33days in flower


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 8, 2015)

Dna's strawberry banana makes the best concentrates/dabs Ive ever smelled or tasted .


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 8, 2015)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> When you win the cannabis cup let us know until then STFU!
> 
> Blimburn Chocolope is better than DNA's ? That's funny since Chocolope is DNA's genetics and it's won multiple cups and is some of the best smoke going. I know this because I've smoked it in Amsterdam and grown it many times. How about yourself?
> 
> ...


Have you grown their Lemon Skunk? Just popped some beans of Lemon Skunk


----------



## greywind (Oct 8, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Have you grown their Lemon Skunk? Just popped some beans of Lemon Skunk


Their Lemon Skunk is the best lemon taste I have ever gotten from a strain. She stretched on me, but made nice and dense, spear headed nugs at every node that were great. I'd pick a pack up again any day! Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## DankNaturally (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey everyone I hope you have been checking my Instagram for more constant updates if you are very curious. I haven't forgotten though. I am having trouble uploading a bunch of images but here are some ...

Pic 1 DJs gold- this stuff is so fire ... Every pheno I have !! This pheno actually has that amazing DJS BB smell I couldn't be happier ..!

Pic 2- golden lemons... Wow the smell on this lady is so so pungent ..! Sour sour sour and a huge producer by the looks

Pic 3-another pheno of DJs gold which is super fuel like on the nose with berry coming in! Strong arms dense buds. 

Pic 4- Florida OG - smells like you think she would .... Super chunky! 

Pic 5- Florida Gold- not much smell yet, but she is behind. Great resin so far. 


I have a lot more, but it won't let me upload the pics. I'll try later. Ttyl ppl!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> Hey everyone I hope you have been checking my Instagram for more constant updates if you are very curious. I haven't forgotten though. I am having trouble uploading a bunch of images but here are some ...
> 
> Pic 1 DJs gold- this stuff is so fire ... Every pheno I have !! This pheno actually has that amazing DJS BB smell I couldn't be happier ..!
> 
> ...


yes plz do! im interested in that djs gold. shit sounds great! keep it comin...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 12, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> Hey everyone I hope you have been checking my Instagram for more constant updates if you are very curious. I haven't forgotten though. I am having trouble uploading a bunch of images but here are some ...
> 
> Pic 1 DJs gold- this stuff is so fire ... Every pheno I have !! This pheno actually has that amazing DJS BB smell I couldn't be happier ..!
> 
> ...


Is your Instagram [email protected]


----------



## NapalmD (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's a couple shots of my Lemon Walker on day 47. Nice skunk funk. Thick nuggets all around. Pinkish purplish buds. Empty immature seeds popping up left and right but I have it somewhat under control. I just hope when I finally crack these open they don't piss beans. Environment is in check, we shall see. Looks like a solid 9 weeker.


----------



## shahomy (Oct 12, 2015)

NapalmD said:


> Here's a couple shots of my Lemon Walker on day 47. Nice skunk funk. Thick nuggets all around. Pinkish purplish buds. Empty immature seeds popping up left and right but I have it somewhat under control. I just hope when I finally crack these open they don't piss beans. Environment is in check, we shall see. Looks like a solid 9 weeker.
> View attachment 3520173 View attachment 3520174 View attachment 3520176 View attachment 3520178


Looks like some damn nice nugs... congrats!
Quite a bummer hearing about the seeds....can you see nanners? seems like you`d be able to....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 13, 2015)

Shame about the Lemon walkers..i bought a pack myself..so hearing the seed bit is rather a big let down..is it on all of them? (Assuming there is more then one)
Thx bro for sharing


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got a pack of crockets tangie i cant wait to start but dont currently have room, never tasted tangerine buds. Looking thru my freebies and might pop the djs gold from the sounds of the reviews on here.


----------



## Gman1562 (Oct 16, 2015)

DankNaturally said:


> Hey everyone I hope you have been checking my Instagram for more constant updates if you are very curious. I haven't forgotten though. I am having trouble uploading a bunch of images but here are some ...
> 
> Pic 1 DJs gold- this stuff is so fire ... Every pheno I have !! This pheno actually has that amazing DJS BB smell I couldn't be happier ..!
> 
> ...


Great looking plants man I'm tuned in to this mainly for the Florida Gold I have one running in my closet now stretchy lady but only one wewk into 11-13 lighting


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2015)

Some good info and some great pictures on here. I'm doing Golden Lemons for my next grow, hopefully start it next week. Will be doing a complete grow thread on it. I will pop back and post a link for anyone that is interested once the thread is underway.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2015)

Banana444 said:


> Got a pack of crockets tangie i cant wait to start but dont currently have room, never tasted tangerine buds. Looking thru my freebies and might pop the djs gold from the sounds of the reviews on here.


my friend came over with something called "tangie", shit was like smoking an orange, had some heady effects at 1st that when indica soon after. like smoking some orange pez , flav/smell was insane! effects coudve been stronger.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Oct 19, 2015)

ThaProdiG said:


> i recommend holy grail kush from dna... absolute fire... finishes in like 56 days.. and will have the taste the potency the consistency.. with some red hash .


Just finished two Holy Grail Kush,one flowered 65 days and one 70 days. Am at day 13 of drying-curing and it has a good kick to it already. I currently have one Golden Lemons at day 11
of vegging.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> When you win the cannabis cup let us know until then STFU!
> 
> Blimburn Chocolope is better than DNA's ? That's funny since Chocolope is DNA's genetics and it's won multiple cups and is some of the best smoke going. I know this because I've smoked it in Amsterdam and grown it many times. How about yourself?
> 
> ...


lifelong vermonter..........i have had a relationship with cannabis since 1988, kosher and other dna gear are top shelf .....here's proof troll


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 19, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> Just finished two Holy Grail Kush,one flowered 65 days and one 70 days. Am at day 13 of drying-curing and it has a good kick to it already. I currently have one Golden Lemons at day 11
> of vegging.


 Do have any pics of the holy grail


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Oct 20, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Do have any pics of the holy grail


Sorry but i don't have any pics of the two Holy Grail. Both were real tall for indoor plants


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 20, 2015)

real vermonters share......lol


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 20, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> Sorry but i don't have any pics of the two Holy Grail. Both were real tall for indoor plants


Yeah I have two holy grail going right now. I have a short bushy pheno and a tall pheno, she about 5 ft tall indoor too.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Oct 20, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah I have two holy grail going right now. I have a short bushy pheno and a tall pheno, she about 5 ft tall indoor too.


If they smoke-Vape anything like mine,yoU will love them !! Good luck !


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 20, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> If they smoke-Vape anything like mine,yoU will love them !! Good luck !


Thanks bro


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 21, 2015)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> When you win the cannabis cup let us know until then STFU!
> 
> Blimburn Chocolope is better than DNA's ? That's funny since Chocolope is DNA's genetics and it's won multiple cups and is some of the best smoke going. I know this because I've smoked it in Amsterdam and grown it many times. How about yourself?
> 
> ...


How was the OG#18 ? I just I have a seedling of her ATM what can I expect?


----------



## NapalmD (Oct 22, 2015)

Snipped off a little dense nug that bent over from its own weight on Sunday night, day 53. 
Hung it with all its leaves and fans and cleaned her up today and threw a bowl in my lsv vape and it was pretty potent for 4 days off the plant. Nice skunky smell is peaking through. I could have left it hanging another day or 2 to bring out the smell more but I was bored and anxious.
No seeds to be found so I think I made it through free and clear. She just threw those seed shells to scare me.
Started water only yesterday and she's coming down next thurs on day 64.

Full smoke report after 7 days hanging and a week min in jar. See you guys in 3 weeks


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice work bro, I got a few more weeks on my lemon walker can't wait. 
Happy smoking


----------



## 907fluush (Oct 23, 2015)

Southerner said:


> "Jew Gold cut" lol..first time I've heard of it, but the DNA gear I've run in the past has been nice.


kushberry garbage,! got six psck fem yeah they all germed to be goat weed lol fucking wit la plata


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 23, 2015)

NapalmD said:


> Snipped off a little dense nug that bent over from its own weight on Sunday night, day 53.
> Hung it with all its leaves and fans and cleaned her up today and threw a bowl in my lsv vape and it was pretty potent for 4 days off the plant. Nice skunky smell is peaking through. I could have left it hanging another day or 2 to bring out the smell more but I was bored and anxious.
> No seeds to be found so I think I made it through free and clear. She just threw those seed shells to scare me.
> Started water only yesterday and she's coming down next thurs on day 64.
> ...


Nice one bro they look great !! Cant wait for the smoke report..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NapalmD (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks! She's getting ready. Coming down thurs or fri night. This thing is loaded with crystallized dense foxtaily buds. Sticky as a mofo too. Doesn't really reek but the stem rub or brushing against her is super skunky with hints of kush.
Shooting for a nice slooow dry to really max this baby out in all departments

a little Lemon Walker porn


----------



## NapalmD (Oct 26, 2015)

Grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot under 250w of DIY LED. 8 week veg from sprout under 35w of 5000K LED


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 26, 2015)

NapalmD said:


> Grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot under 250w of DIY LED. 8 week veg from sprout under 35w of 5000K LED
> View attachment 3529412


Killin it with 250watts  lovin it dude!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 26, 2015)

NapalmD said:


> Thanks! She's getting ready. Coming down thurs or fri night. This thing is loaded with crystallized dense foxtaily buds. Sticky as a mofo too. Doesn't really reek but the stem rub or brushing against her is super skunky with hints of kush.
> Shooting for a nice slooow dry to really max this baby out in all departments
> 
> a little Lemon Walker porn
> View attachment 3529407 View attachment 3529408 View attachment 3529409 View attachment 3529410 View attachment 3529411


Nice work, like the colors on her.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 28, 2015)

Florida OG #1 (sfv)pheno week 8 smells amazing like lemonade sour fuel hope it taste the same. More golf size buds on this one.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 28, 2015)

Florida OG pheno #2 week 8 longer thicker colas smells skunky/musky and kushy at the same time.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 28, 2015)

Good job bro, got some of those just waiting to pop.
Happy growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 28, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Good job bro, got some of those just waiting to pop.
> Happy growing


Pop them you won't be disappointed


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 28, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> How was the OG#18 ? I just I have a seedling of her ATM what can I expect?


The OG #18 was good smoke, stronger than average, tight heavy nugs, really frosty, after cure real hashy flavour. I had two pheno types both yielding between 2 - 2 1/2 oz per 3 gallon pot under a 600 HPS. One was a little taller than the other and about 2 - 2.5X stretch. Didn't like heavy feeding and seemed to like a dryer medium.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 28, 2015)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The OG #18 was good smoke, stronger than average, tight heavy nugs, really frosty, after cure real hashy flavour. I had two pheno types both yielding between 2 - 2 1/2 oz per 3 gallon pot under a 600 HPS. One was a little taller than the other and about 2 - 2.5X stretch. Didn't like heavy feeding and seemed to like a dryer medium.


U got any pics


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 28, 2015)

I only have one, and it's a macro pic. Looks super frosty  I'll take it off my phone and upload it if I can.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 28, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks fire


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 29, 2015)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The OG #18 was good smoke, stronger than average, tight heavy nugs, really frosty, after cure real hashy flavour. I had two pheno types both yielding between 2 - 2 1/2 oz per 3 gallon pot under a 600 HPS. One was a little taller than the other and about 2 - 2.5X stretch. Didn't like heavy feeding and seemed to like a dryer medium.


Thank you I appreciate the details I hope to have one to to taste in a few months.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Oct 29, 2015)

about to do a run of their florida og. suppose to be the "crippy" s1 .sounds super fire. ill get some pics up later in the run.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 29, 2015)

mattisreal420 said:


> about to do a run of their florida og. suppose to be the "crippy" s1 .sounds super fire. ill get some pics up later in the run.


Good shit so far make sure you give them plenty of support mine are all tied up bondage style


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 1, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Good shit so far make sure you give them plenty of support mine are all tied up bondage style


Thanks for the heads bro, looking forward to this one. Hoping for a killer pheno or 2 from my pack for keepers


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 1, 2015)

I've got the Tampa crippy cut...wonder how the s1 will come out....il be watching


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> I've got the Tampa crippy cut...wonder how the s1 will come out....il be watching


Tampa cut what's she look like and how's the smell. Pics? Taste too?


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well its the crippy so it tastes like crippy..piney a bit mentholy,  got it from Andrew before sunshine state seed co stopped


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 3, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Well its the crippy so it tastes like crippy..piney a bit mentholy, View attachment 3534235View attachment 3534236 got it from Andrew before sunshine state seed co stopped


Great color on her. Is she bushy like that or did you train her ? Any bud shots of finished product ? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 3, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Well its the crippy so it tastes like crippy..piney a bit mentholy, View attachment 3534235View attachment 3534236 got it from Andrew before sunshine state seed co stopped


I wish I would have heard of sunshine before. I just googled them looks like some fire genetics. I'm on a search for a specific strain and their cripple D. Reads like it.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 3, 2015)

No bud shots but yea I pinch the living shit out of all my plants..she likes it...I paid a Ton of loot to procure her, but now il never let her go...just like being in Hillsborough county in the early '00s


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 3, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> No bud shots but yea I pinch the living shit out of all my plants..she likes it...I paid a Ton of loot to procure her, but now il never let her go...just like being in Hillsborough county in the early '00s


The girl I'm looking for lived an hour or two south of hillsborough. Most delicious OG I've ever had the pleasure of tasting. Didn't yeild much but finished in 50-60 days.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 4, 2015)

Here she is the Florida OG #1 day 62 time to chop I'll hit back with dry bud shots and smoke report in about a week


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got 20 "92 fl og" beans still...got em from a guy at root seller seeds..they've used it in a few crosses...my last run I found I real nice of keeper...I'm about to pop the rest and look for her again! I did get a good male from the first seeds and used it on golden goat and incredible power from sin city...both are winners ...luckily  my cut might be what you're looking for, might not..but one thing I'm not is a fucking hoarder or " cool guy" keeping his elites to himself....I'm happy to share if you can make it to colorado


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 5, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> I've got 20 "92 fl og" beans still...got em from a guy at root seller seeds..they've used it in a few crosses...my last run I found I real nice of keeper...I'm about to pop the rest and look for her again! I did get a good male from the first seeds and used it on golden goat and incredible power from sin city...both are winners ...luckily  my cut might be what you're looking for, might not..but one thing I'm not is a fucking hoarder or " cool guy" keeping his elites to himself....I'm happy to share if you can make it to colorado


Much appreciated. I was there last April i'm gonna message you.


----------



## Banana444 (Nov 7, 2015)

I got my pack of tangie germing. Ill throw up some pics in this thread in a couple months. The jew gold freebie is coming along too. Hoping for great things from these dna genetics.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 7, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Here she is the Florida OG #1 day 62 time to chop I'll hit back with dry bud shots and smoke report in about a week View attachment 3535649View attachment 3535650 View attachment 3535651 View attachment 3535655 View attachment 3535656


Yo definable hit the thread back up with a smoke report. Just started Running a 6 pack on Florida og now


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's florida OG #1 sticky tasty classic OG taste with a bit of menthol. smell is OG with a hint of musk. Mind you this has no cure just 4days drying. Got me blasted and I'm a major pot head. Yeild was 60 grams


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2015)

Florida OG #2 sweeter smell calyx on this one are swollen to the point they look like seed pods. Very frosty completely different looking than her sister above. She's drying now bud shots and smoke report in a day or two.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks dank as fuck.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 8, 2015)

Golden Lemons is a great yielder and top smoke.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing @Crippykeeper great lookin ladies.

@budman111 got any pictures? i have afew freebies.. how big of a yielder? what kinda smells/tastes. thanks in advance.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 8, 2015)

budman111 said:


> Golden Lemons is a great yielder and top smoke.


I have my eyes on Golden Lemons right now, Choice is giving 2x Fem with a RP purchase. I think that it is time for me to get KandyKush again and try their Skywalker!!! Kandy Kush is one of my all-time favorites, skunky kush!


----------



## the best 7 (Nov 27, 2015)

whats the verdict on flo og, flo gold?


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 28, 2015)

Always wanted to get my hands on those confidentials, cataract kush, La women. Always hesitates to order since all them free beans from attitude never popped. Its always on my checkout box bit always manage to delete it.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not really interested in any of them to be honest. Not until I see some grow journals showing some straight fire. Until then they are just another trading card strain.


Ha! "Trading Card Strains" love that well stated


althor said:


> How many companies is DNA genetics now? 3 companies now that are DNA? Is it some type of gimmick to sell seeds?


no it's like 5 affiliates! DNA Gen, Reserva Privada, Masamba, GrowYourOwn, Crockett Farms, and DNA Limited... Oh and don't forget their clothing DNA Army...

They're just riding the Coattails of others now since they're "not making enough" money now like they were...


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> 6 fem for 60, almost half price too. somethings fishy


Haha 6 for $120 is what see!!!

Most I have paid is $17.50 for a seed... $20 a seed BETTER BE MAKIN ME TRIP!


King Arthur said:


> You cant grow your own with their other lines though.


hahaha!!! But they always say #growyourown


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Always wanted to get my hands on those confidentials, cataract kush, La women. Always hesitates to order since all them free beans from attitude never popped. Its always on my checkout box bit always manage to delete it.


Go to thedankteam get Crocketts Gear... Restock should be in already or on Monday he said


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 28, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Go to thedankteam get Crocketts Gear... Restock should be in already or on Monday he said


As bad as i wanted to order with them, they keep ignoring my emails since the country im in is not on the drop down menu. I only got an email once saying they will seenwhat they can do, and emailed them again. But no updates.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2015)

budman111 said:


> Golden Lemons is a great yielder and top smoke.


I've got one in veg right now, DWC. Whats the high/taste/smell like?


----------



## budman111 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I've got one in veg right now, DWC. Whats the high/taste/smell like?


It will grow tall with fruity taste.smell.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 29, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> As bad as i wanted to order with them, they keep ignoring my emails since the country im in is not on the drop down menu. I only got an email once saying they will seenwhat they can do, and emailed them again. But no updates.


What country? Why not Attitude if you're in uk? I think Sour Patch Seeds is supposedly pretty good check them out...


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 29, 2015)

Im here in asia somewhere in the pacific. In an island. I ordered from sourpatch but i wanted some gears from NGR. Def cant wait to go back to LA to hoard some seeds. Im placing an order with seedsherenow lol but i have 4 packages coming from different banks.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Nov 29, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Im here in asia somewhere in the pacific. In an island. I ordered from sourpatch but i wanted some gears from NGR. Def cant wait to go back to LA to hoard some seeds. Im placing an order with seedsherenow lol but i have 4 packages coming from different banks.


A tropical island,where sativas grow wild I hope!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 29, 2015)

the best 7 said:


> whats the verdict on flo og, flo gold?


As for the florida og Both seeds I popped produced a beautiful end product. FYI She needs lots of support


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 29, 2015)

I just copy and pasted my post from the led section on November 5th. Anything in parentheses I added in just now.

"Harvest was a success! 193.6 grams off the single Lemon Walker (under 250w). Didn't hit my 1gpw goal but I kept up with the same numbers I've been getting from 2 plants in the same area. 26 of those grams were popcorn which I'm gonna let a buddy blast for me. ( I actually processed 58 grams and got back 10.5 grams of shatter) Rolled a joint last night and it was smooth and the high was nice for only a 6 days dried and jarred for 2 days.
(Been smoking it everyday as of today Nov 29th and it's definitely a nice smoke. Not super dank but definitely solid.I would run it again. Nice indica leaning for relaxing)


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 29, 2015)

Igotthe6 said:


> A tropical island,where sativas grow wild I hope!


You got it!!!


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 15, 2015)

Djs gold day before flower


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Heres a better shot of that dj gold aka jewgold


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Croketts tangie, dnas got thier name on the label. Cant wait to get these into flower. Just got to sex them and put them in thier final pots, a couple weeks, a couple months, a bag of tangerines. Hoping to make this a staple of my garden, might even save a male to make a cross. Godsbud x tangie.....mmmmmhhmmm


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 16, 2015)

I just ordered a 6 pack of reserva privada og kush. Love DNA gear ! Kushberry and sharksbreath were my last orders and had some blue dank of this kushberry outdoor


----------



## Fiete (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I will try the Kushberry Strain from DNA is that a good decission?


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

Kushberry is a strong strain . Grows well indoor and outdoor . Kinda underated for DNA strain . It reaks of blue berry dankness and has a real og in the cross.love this strain . It's available at singleseedcentre. Com. Supper happy with these Og kush reserva privada 6 pack .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Djs gold day before flower


Was that from seed ? I'm wondering when to switch to 12 n 12 . I'm at 1 month 1 week veg with T 5


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

I got some freebies of golden lemons from my last order, got 1 going in hydroponics, seems very vigorous. I got a weird algae problem going tho...not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2016)

Which Seedbank is also Interesting for Pepole in EU? 

Kushberry sounds Great i Love Blueberry and that Blueberry Cross is from the Original DJ Short i think? Kosher Kush is also a great Option i think.... I looking for more Indica and a good Medical use Strain i think both: Kushberry and Kosher are good for that?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 7, 2016)

Here is a little article that I found. I am guessing that someone from DNA/RP wrote it?

*Reserva Privada - Kosher Kush*
Kosher Kush is an amazing strain out of California. It is stinky, over the top with smell and with an average yield making all who smoke it feel "blessed" if you will that they had a chance to taste her... Instantly any herbalist who tries her wants more.... more information and where to get more or the cut or the seeds!!!

Well, some background on this strain is a group of Jewish kids in LA were running around with this great herb and calling it "Jew Gold"... now in the upper crust LA scene this name was all good and people had embraced it..... Well we just couldn't get ourselves around the name and referred to it as the JG... well after time went on, we acquired a cut from the JG crew, at a price of course, and started to grow the JG in numbers and well... lets just say it lived up to the hype!!! DNA both are non-religious on every level and really don't have the desire to promote or not promote any race, religion, or creed... With that being said, we couldn't pass up the opportunity to turn the Jew Gold into the Kosher Kush!!! Keeping humor alive and trusting the cannabis community can handle a stoner name like Kosher Kush!! And most people would agree if somebody says "its kosher" it generally means its OK, not lets go to the synagogue ... So Kosher Kush was born... People are asking every day when are the Kosher Kush seeds going to be available and the demand is Very High!!!


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2016)

i road this Article Yesterday but Thanks... 

I think i try first the Kushberry. To manny Awesome Strains from DNA i dont know which but i think i cant go wrong with one of all lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fiete said:


> Which Seedbank is also Interesting for Pepole in EU?
> 
> Kushberry sounds Great i Love Blueberry and that Blueberry Cross is from the Original DJ Short i think? Kosher Kush is also a great Option i think.... I looking for more Indica and a good Medical use Strain i think both: Kushberry and Kosher are good for that?


It's from an Oregon blueberry but strong and supper blue


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a little article that I found. I am guessing that someone from DNA/RP wrote it?
> 
> *Reserva Privada - Kosher Kush*
> Kosher Kush is an amazing strain out of California. It is stinky, over the top with smell and with an average yield making all who smoke it feel "blessed" if you will that they had a chance to taste her... Instantly any herbalist who tries her wants more.... more information and where to get more or the cut or the seeds!!!
> ...


Kosher is like a 10 week strain so little to much of and hybrid so I went with straight up Og from reserva


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> It's from an Oregon blueberry but strong and supper blue


Kushberry???


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a little article that I found. I am guessing that someone from DNA/RP wrote it?
> 
> *Reserva Privada - Kosher Kush*
> Kosher Kush is an amazing strain out of California. It is stinky, over the top with smell and with an average yield making all who smoke it feel "blessed" if you will that they had a chance to taste her... Instantly any herbalist who tries her wants more.... more information and where to get more or the cut or the seeds!!!
> ...


Kosher means blessed by rabbi . Kosher was blessed from a real rabbi as one of the best og there is .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fiete said:


> Kushberry???


Yeah kushberry Oregon Blueberry x Og kush


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Also wiz califa says kosher is his own strain . DNA says it's there's . I know if you want a real kosher cut LA Is the only place to get it


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2016)

Medical use also the Kushberry ? Ok, i try it  good Quality and good Yield? I think i Grow in 2 x 15 Liter Airpots and Topp both and than Scrog. Good Technik for that Strain?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 7, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Kosher is like a 10 week strain so little to much of and hybrid so I went with straight up Og from reserva


I could be wrong, but I think that Kosher is their attempt at a Jew Gold Bx? Anyways, I thought that I would share what little info that I have found about the Jew Gold clone. I am sure it is the same as what they are using in the new crosses.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that Kosher is their attempt at a Jew Gold Bx? Anyways, I thought that I would share what little info that I have found about the Jew Gold clone. I am sure it is the same as what they are using in the new crosses.


I'm pretty excited about growing out these jew gold offerings, never grew any DNA strains yet. What type structure does kosher kush aka jew gold have? is it the traditional long lanky OG structure?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm pretty excited about growing out these jew gold offerings, never grew any DNA strains yet. What type structure does kosher kush aka jew gold have? is it the traditional long lanky OG structure?


I was lucky to find this article. I was researching the lineage of my Elemental's 5th element, and it was a Kosher cross to make All Spark OG. This was the only hint that I found, it was in HighTimes Magazine at the bottom of the page:

In the pipeline for 2014 are a few new OGs such as Elemental's All-Spark OG and Watermelon, a hybrid project that utilizes the prized Kosher Kush genetics.
http://www.hightimes.com/read/sensational-seeds-high-times-cannabis-cup-amsterdam


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was lucky to find this article. I was researching the lineage of my Elemental's 5th element, and it was a Kosher cross to make All Spark OG. This was the only hint that I found, it was in HighTimes Magazine at the bottom of the page:
> 
> In the pipeline for 2014 are a few new OGs such as Elemental's All-Spark OG and Watermelon, a hybrid project that utilizes the prized Kosher Kush genetics.
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/sensational-seeds-high-times-cannabis-cup-amsterdam


That rollex OG is fire, I smoked some last year and it was really good.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fiete said:


> Medical use also the Kushberry ? Ok, i try it  good Quality and good Yield? I think i Grow in 2 x 15 Liter Airpots and Topp both and than Scrog. Good Technik for that Strain?


Yeah for me I need indicas for medicinal. Kushberry is gonna give you 8 oz of dry dank per seed at least outdoor . In cali climate at least


----------



## Fiete (Jan 8, 2016)

Strawberry Banana Kush  oh Men this Strain looking also very Interesting!


----------



## OntarioCannabis (Jan 8, 2016)

I love Sour Secret by DNA. Great taste, strength and yield.


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 10, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Was that from seed ? I'm wondering when to switch to 12 n 12 . I'm at 1 month 1 week veg with T 5


Yes it was a freebie, im not sure how long i vegged, ~a month. I will throw up another pic here soon, the jew gold is looking amazing, glad i took some clones, they rooted easily too.


----------



## RELPHY82 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lemon Walker in veg 4 week old, cant wait to try it.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 20, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm pretty excited about growing out these jew gold offerings, never grew any DNA strains yet. What type structure does kosher kush aka jew gold have? is it the traditional long lanky OG structure?


Fwiw, I'm growing out golden lemons which is kosher x lemon skunk. The two phenos that are leaning to the og side definitely have that og vine structure to them. Crazy amazing vigor with those dark waxy leaves that almost look like cookies' leaves to be honest... They're staying more squat for an og and it's really nice..definitely from the lemon skunk. One of my lemon skunk phenos has the structure of skunk with the vigor of the og, shes a beast! 

Anyway, good luck on the kosher, if you bought fems they're Jews gold s1's


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Fwiw, I'm growing out golden lemons which is kosher x lemon skunk. The two phenos that are leaning to the og side definitely have that og vine structure to them. Crazy amazing vigor with those dark waxy leaves that almost look like cookies' leaves to be honest... They're staying more squat for an og and it's really nice..definitely from the lemon skunk. One of my lemon skunk phenos has the structure of skunk with the vigor of the og, shes a beast!
> 
> Anyway, good luck on the kosher, if you bought fems they're Jews gold s1's


My golden lemons is insanely vigorous, I planted it 2 weeks after my other seeds and its already 10x bigger than them. Although they are in soil and my golden lemons is in hydro


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 22, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My golden lemons is insanely vigorous, I planted it 2 weeks after my other seeds and its already 10x bigger than them. Although they are in soil and my golden lemons is in hydro


I grew their lemon og a while back and it had that vigor. Although my keeper Hermied out on me it was straight fire! Can't wait to see what these golden lemons do, I'll see in about a month. They've been very light feeders and very easy to grow..


----------



## antimatt3r (Jan 22, 2016)

DNA has some fire gear dont get that twisted. how many times has kosher won like 100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I grew their lemon og a while back and it had that vigor. Although my keeper Hermied out on me it was straight fire! Can't wait to see what these golden lemons do, I'll see in about a month. They've been very light feeders and very easy to grow..


Yeah mine feeds lightly too, I haven't needed to change the res much just add water. Growing really fast, loves the light, very hearty main stem and branches look like they will need support.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 23, 2016)

DNA - Golden Lemons, in hydro.


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 27, 2016)

Djs gold week5


----------



## k double (Jan 27, 2016)

Some Florida OG at 56 days


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 27, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Djs gold week5


Big girls. Looking health. What's the smell on them ?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 27, 2016)

k double said:


> Some Florida OG at 56 days
> View attachment 3595468 View attachment 3595469 View attachment 3595470


Damn looking dank AF what's the smell on her ?


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 28, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Big girls. Looking health. What's the smell on them ?


Smell is super dank, almost a rancid odor to them. Buds are starting to really pack on the weight now. Im loving this plant so far, fast growth, easy to clone, big top nugs and golf balls the rest of the way down, dank smell. Hope it smokes good, its dated to chop around valentine day.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Smell is super dank, almost a rancid odor to them. Buds are starting to really pack on the weight now. Im loving this plant so far, fast growth, easy to clone, big top nugs and golf balls the rest of the way down, dank smell. Hope it smokes good, its dated to chop around valentine day.


I hope my golden lemons got big buds like that, I heard that lemon skunk is a huge yielder.


----------



## k double (Jan 28, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn looking dank AF what's the smell on her ?


On a scale from 1-10 I would rate the smell as about 6.5 maybe 7 definitely OG undertones but not terribly "loud" very interested in the smoke as I can tell it's sure to be a winner... nugs are some what dense as well


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

k double said:


> On a scale from 1-10 I would rate the smell as about 6.5 maybe 7 definitely OG undertones but not terribly "loud" very interested in the smoke as I can tell it's sure to be a winner... nugs are some what dense as well


The real deal krippie isn't super loud but its a real good smoke.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 29, 2016)

Got a florida lemons @6weeks flower Great smell on her dna site says this should be a good yielding but I don't see it. Plant is a huge bush but nugs are not as fat or dense as the florida OGs from last run. Hopefully she will thicken up In the next few weeks.


----------



## Madagascar (Jan 30, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I just cut down some Kosher Kush from clone, its my keeper out of a full pack of regs and is just wonderful. Everyone who smokes her is blown away by the pure pine and lemon taste, and the effect is a rollercoaster high that lasts for hours. It leaves an aftertaste in the mouth that is awesome as well. She doesn't quite grow like a true og, more like an og with a twist of headband or sour, but the effect and taste are pure og. There were other, more og kush like plants, but most of them were too heavy on the earthiness taste (which I am not the biggest fan of) or had too much of a couchlock high for what I was after with this strain. Grown in soil and under LED, fed with water and sometimes a AACT. The initial mix she went in to in for flowering might have been a little hot for her liking, but she adapted well. I pulled two each a week apart because last time I ran her too long and the high was just overpoweringly stoney.View attachment 3379534
> View attachment 3379535
> View attachment 3379545


is this the 24 k? 
just purchased the 24 k seed and that plant looks beautiful


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 3, 2016)

Packing on the weight with over 2 weeks to go


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 3, 2016)

The fade has really set it since the last update...under 300ws of 3590 cobs...hoping for 300g harvest...its gonna be close.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 4, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> View attachment 3600465
> The fade has really set it since the last update...under 300ws of 3590 cobs...hoping for 300g harvest...its gonna be close.


Looking good man I think you will hit the 300 she's still growing how long you planning on giving her ? Oh and how's she smelling?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 4, 2016)

Just noticed two weeks to go


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> if anyone is curious about some of the freebies choice has been giving out lately. a buddy of mine has started:
> DNA Kushberry x5 (4/5 made it through soil and are doin great)
> RP Purple og x5 (5/5 made it and are doin great)
> DNA Sour Kosher x5 (5/5 made it but one started producing balls so it got the chop)


I am interested in Sour Kush and KushBerry! Mostly Sour Kush because it is on promo right now at Choice and I was thinking of ordering a couple of packs, Crockett's Tangie and maybe Sour Kush... I will get 2x SK for each pack, so I would end up with 10Fem SourK and a couple of RP's Tangie. 
The only pack that I have ran from RP was Kandy Kush, and I recently ordered it again with Skywalker and got 6 free golden lemons. I just put them into flower, maybe some updates with pics in the future...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am interested in Sour Kush and KushBerry! Mostly Sour Kush because it is on promo right now at Choice and I was thinking of ordering a couple of packs, Crockett's Tangie and maybe Sour Kush... I will get 2x SK for each pack, so I would end up with 10Fem SourK and a couple of RP's Tangie.
> The only pack that I have ran from RP was Kandy Kush, and I recently ordered it again with Skywalker and got 6 free golden lemons. I just put them into flower, maybe some updates with pics in the future...


i did 4 free fem kushberries and got 3 phenos.

edit: i wouldnt do them again.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i did 4 free fem kushberries and got 3 phenos.
> 
> edit: i wouldnt do them again.


What about Sour Kush??? That was the main one that I wanted to know about.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> What about Sour Kush??? That was the main one that I wanted to know about.


dunno ran 4 sour kosher..and got 1 keeper..was sour d dom and was very nice. i was interested in sour kush aswell..havent done that.

il see if i can scrounge a pic of the kushberry.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> dunno ran 4 sour kosher..and got 1 keeper..was sour d dom and was very nice. i was interested in sour kush aswell..havent done that.
> 
> il see if i can scrounge a pic of the kushberry.


I see, Kosher, my bad... Unless I change my mind, I am about to order Tangie and Sour Kush. I should end up with some cool freebies that goes well with my order...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Look into Reserva privada also DNA gear sour Kush. And OG #18. Hear good things.


Is OG#18 still good? I heard that it might have lost something? My nephew has been harassing me about this strain, so I tell him to go find the clone of it, but it has not turned up in 4yrs... I wonder if I would be better off putting the money towards the PowerBall lottery?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am interested in Sour Kush and KushBerry! Mostly Sour Kush because it is on promo right now at Choice and I was thinking of ordering a couple of packs, Crockett's Tangie and maybe Sour Kush... I will get 2x SK for each pack, so I would end up with 10Fem SourK and a couple of RP's Tangie.
> The only pack that I have ran from RP was Kandy Kush, and I recently ordered it again with Skywalker and got 6 free golden lemons. I just put them into flower, maybe some updates with pics in the future...


Have a sour kush @week 8 of bloom beautiful rock hard buds that smell of grapefruit not as loud a smell as I wanted but still have 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is OG#18 still good? I heard that it might have lost something? My nephew has been harassing me about this strain, so I tell him to go find the clone of it, but it has not turned up in 4yrs... I wonder if I would be better off putting the money towards the PowerBall lottery?


Just germed a og#18 let you know how it is in a few months. Been doing a little reading on them and the seeds being put out now are not original og#18 from 2012 I hope im wrong.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Just germed a og#18 let you know how it is in a few months. Been doing a little reading on them and the seeds being put out now are not original og#18 from 2012 I hope im wrong.


I have 10 Fem Sour Kush coming in the mail, maybe I will be able to do a little hunting!
Kandy Kush has been one of my favorites for a while and I just started flowering a pack recently, I will let you know if it is still as good as it used to be. I really thought that I was going to see more people talking about it. The reviews that I read sounded like they were let down because it was very skunky and it didnt taste like candy! They didnt mention how loud that skunk was and it tasted like a good OG! It has set the standard in my garden.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone else heard about DNA and cookie fam doing a collaboration


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 12, 2016)

Past 8 weeks


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 12, 2016)

Couple more shots


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i did 4 free fem kushberries and got 3 phenos.
> 
> edit: i wouldnt do them again.


What didn't you like about them? I ran one freebee last summer, and it was among the best plants of the year. You've probably seen this pic.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What didn't you like about them? I ran one freebee last summer, and it was among the best plants of the year. You've probably seen this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3608146


I have seen that pic and always thought 'Thats looks really similar to one of my phenos' lol. these are dried. 

 

out of 4 freebies I got 3 phenos..

did your have any blueberry hues? I got a small fruit essence from the one picture above..the rest leaned heavy og.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 14, 2016)

They were easy to maintain tho..no mold and took colder weather well.

Heres a pic of the more og leaning pheno



I also ran 4 freebies Sour Kosher..3 were identical crap phenos..one was out of this world..leaned heavy sour d..stunk like major sour in a jar..mold resistant and had amazing color and potency.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I have seen that pic and always thought 'Thats looks really similar to one of my phenos' lol. these are dried.
> 
> did your have any blueberry hues? I got a small fruit essence from the one picture above..the rest leaned heavy og.


It was great smoke....couldn't stay out of the jars. Sort of a smooth, unsweetened berry cream thing, and about the right combination for me of initial head buzz before settling in for an extended mellow body hug. I've almost re-upped a few beans a couple of times, and can't give any good reason why I haven't...except the typical backlog of unpopped beans on deck. But that's a plant I really wish I'd cloned.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was great smoke....couldn't stay out of the jars. Sort of a smooth, unsweetened berry cream thing, and about the right combination for me of initial head buzz before settling in for an extended mellow body hug. I've almost re-upped a few beans a couple of times, and can't give any good reason why I haven't...except the typical backlog of unpopped beans on deck. But that's a plant I really wish I'd cloned.


It wasnt bad dont get me wrong..but it just wasnt for me. Mine was also smooth..I feel you on the unsweetened berry cream..but it just wasnt as heavy hitting as I would of liked. Decent yield.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was great smoke....couldn't stay out of the jars. Sort of a smooth, unsweetened berry cream thing, and about the right combination for me of initial head buzz before settling in for an extended mellow body hug. I've almost re-upped a few beans a couple of times, and can't give any good reason why I haven't...except the typical backlog of unpopped beans on deck. But that's a plant I really wish I'd cloned.


DNA/RP/Crocketts kept having promos. First was Golden Lemons, then they changed it to Sour Kush. I couldnt stop myself and I am always game to have Kandy Kush on hand! So far, I am very hopeful of my Golden Lemons. I have 6 and 2-3 really impressed me in veg, they are only 2nd week of bud right now...


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought Strawberry fields from you guys about a year ago, really nice quality buds, and smell do you have anything comparable in size that is more of a fuel/diesel flavor?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
waxliquidizer.com


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> DNA/RP/Crocketts kept having promos. First was Golden Lemons, then they changed it to Sour Kush. I couldnt stop myself and I am always game to have Kandy Kush on hand! So far, I am very hopeful of my Golden Lemons. I have 6 and 2-3 really impressed me in veg, they are only 2nd week of bud right now...


Post some pictures when they get purdy..i got 2x Golden lemons freebies aswell thx bro. I havent done kandy kush but i see you talk about it all the time..post pictures if any of ur current kandy kush resemble those keeper phenos youve had before..they have interested me before..not enough to purchase tho.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe that it was @SupraSPL that agreed with me on Kandy Kush, but mine are about 2weeks in along with Golden L. Golden Lemons has one of the strongest odors in veg that I have seen in a while. Kany kush is quite the opposite, I usually have to wait 5 weeks to really see what they have going on... I have not had Kandy since I have switched to a living organic soil(2013-14), and I was a pretty big newb back then, but it did well for me and I dont see why it would not be better this time!? Hell, I was giving it Dyna Gro in FFOF soil. I was horrible back then!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Post some pictures when they get purdy..i got 2x Golden lemons freebies aswell thx bro. I havent done kandy kush but i see you talk about it all the time..post pictures if any of ur current kandy kush resemble those keeper phenos youve had before..they have interested me before..not enough to purchase tho.


I meant to quote you.


----------



## MistaRasta (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> DNA/RP/Crocketts kept having promos. First was Golden Lemons, then they changed it to Sour Kush. I couldnt stop myself and I am always game to have Kandy Kush on hand! So far, I am very hopeful of my Golden Lemons. I have 6 and 2-3 really impressed me in veg, they are only 2nd week of bud right now...



I have 4 golden lemons in veg, 3 of them are almost identical, the 4th almost the same with more side branching. These things are one of the fastest growing strains I've ran. I put them in 2 weeks after my race fuels, and harlesins and they're twice as big. Can't wait to see what they do in flower...You're right about the smell, I actually had to set up a filter on my veg tent because of the golden lemons. Ridiculous


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey you guys growing golden lemons , prepare yourself for MASSIVE stretch, mine grew 4x its size when I flipped it.


----------



## cottee (Feb 17, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey you guys growing golden lemons , prepare yourself for MASSIVE stretch, mine grew 4x its size when I flipped it.


What was the outcome like yodaweed? I'm considering to buy some


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 17, 2016)

cottee said:


> What was the outcome like yodaweed? I'm considering to buy some


Still growing it, thing is freaking MASSIVE, filled my whole grow tent to the top with 1 plant.


----------



## MistaRasta (Feb 19, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Still growing it, thing is freaking MASSIVE, filled my whole grow tent to the top with 1 plant.



Luckily I'm moving out of the tent as we speak. Not enough headroom for how stretchy my ogs get. I run no till and the tops gets so close to the light I have a calcium deficiency every time. Not with the lemons though, not this time


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys ! So, I'm a new Rollitup member from a little european country where beer and chocolate are the shit ! ( kudos to those who'll understand) It's kinda difficult to gather and share informations about your great US strains on french-speaking (just a little clue, I'm not even french  cannabis specialized websites, so I'm here, and happy to be ! 

I've read all the 18 pages of this thread and didn't see nobody mention the Double Alien 18 from the DNA Grow Your Own line. Does anybody have information about it ? It seems to be an improved version of the Martian Kush, so it could be a very interesting genetic ! I'm seriously thinking about that Double Alien 18 for my next cycle, along with the Florida Gold and the Kosher Tangie... But I don't know yet, I'm still in the process of gathering informations  .... 

As far as I'm concerned, I'm quite "familiar" with DNA Genetics, as I grew their Kosher Kush, Lemon Og Kush and Strawberry Banana. I've never been disappointed. with all of the Kosher Kush and Lemon Og phenos I've had, they are truely magnificent, flawless strains. But out of three Strawberry Banana, two of them were realy weak genetic (fluffy as fu**,and absolutely no trichomes ! Smell and taste horrible), but the third one was absolutely fantastic ! The most resinous plant I ever saw in my life, an absolutely fantastic pheno, a real keeper ! And all of those three DNA strains produced top notch BHO in very good proportions . Some of my friends also made DNA's Holy Grail Kush, Training Day, Connie Chung, Tangie and Chocolate Fondue and all of these were very good strains too.
I'm actually growing their Skywalker Kush. They're on week 4 of bloom and all seems to be going well. I can post some pictures if you guys are interested .

So if someone has any information about that Double Alien 18, I'd be glad to read about it


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 23, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Hey guys ! So, I'm a new Rollitup member from a little european country where beer and chocolate are the shit ! ( kudos to those who'll understand) It's kinda difficult to gather and share informations about your great US strains on french-speaking (just a little clue, I'm not even french  cannabis specialized websites, so I'm here, and happy to be !
> 
> I've read all the 18 pages of this thread and didn't see nobody mention the Double Alien 18 from the DNA Grow Your Own line. Does anybody have information about it ? It seems to be an improved version of the Martian Kush, so it could be a very interesting genetic ! I'm seriously thinking about that Double Alien 18 for my next cycle, along with the Florida Gold and the Kosher Tangie... But I don't know yet, I'm still in the process of gathering informations  ....
> 
> ...


Welcome and thanks for the info on the lemon OG I'm thinking of ordering that. Never heard of their double alien 18 but will look it up. I've only grown three DNA strains and they are beautiful. Shoots me some pics of the lemon OG if you can.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 23, 2016)

Where's the pictures of the Golden Lemons @MistaRasta @MustangStudFarm ? If you can post a shot it would be awesome, gonna get a post of mine, had to do some aggressive training to the main cola, it was growing right into the light.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 23, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3614874


You got a couple of weeks on me!


----------



## ausglove (Feb 24, 2016)

Anybody tried growing out the strain El Fuego? About to buy it but havent been able to find much info on it anywhere


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 25, 2016)

ausglove said:


> Anybody tried growing out the strain El Fuego? About to buy it but havent been able to find much info on it anywhere


If I m not mistaking there is someone who mentioned that strain in the thread, but I could not say wich page to look after. Just read the thread


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3614874


I am affraid to put them under my Gavita, they will stretch into the light, and it is as high as it will go. I have 8ft celings, but also 6ft plants lol...


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am affraid to put them under my Gavita, they will stretch into the light, and it is as high as it will go. I have 8ft celings, but also 6ft plants lol...


Yea golden lemons stretches like mad.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 25, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> If I m not mistaking there is someone who mentioned that strain in the thread, but I could not say wich page to look after. Just read the thread


Yeah I saw someone else mention it asking anyone if they grew it but I didn't see anyone respond. Just looking to try it but only have one space open in my room for a strain and don't want to go with anything until I'm sure its good genetics


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 25, 2016)

And I can absolutely understand that. Isn't there any other strain of Gyo/Dna you're interested in ? As far as I'm concerned, I've got my eyes on the Florida Gold (Florida Og seems interesting, and I've grown Kosher Kush before, wich was straight fire, so I don't think I could go wrong with this), Double Alien 18 (enhenced version of the Dna Martian Kush, seems very good) and Kosher Tangie aka 24K Gold. I might take the "risk" and give them all a try after the Skywalker Kush I'm curently growing.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 25, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> And I can absolutely understand that. Isn't there any other strain of Gyo/Dna you're interested in ? As far as I'm concerned, I've got my eyes on the Florida Gold (Florida Og seems interesting, and I've grown Kosher Kush before, wich was straight fire, so I don't think I could go wrong with this), Double Alien 18 (enhenced version of the Dna Martian Kush, seems very good) and Kosher Tangie aka 24K Gold. I might take the "risk" and give them all a try after the Skywalker Kush I'm curently growing.


Right now I have their Skywalker kush and lemon og kush, and I really like both of those, and yeah its between the Florida gold, and their Nicole kush. Still haven't been able to find much on that one either. Also have my eyes on the strawberry banana but its currently out of stock


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 26, 2016)

ausglove said:


> Right now I have their Skywalker kush and lemon og kush, and I really like both of those, and yeah its between the Florida gold, and their Nicole kush. Still haven't been able to find much on that one either. Also have my eyes on the strawberry banana but its currently out of stock


Can you post some pics of the lemon og. And how the taste and smell on her is.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 26, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Can you post some pics of the lemon og. And how the taste and smell on her is.


Here's a pic of the lemon about 2 weeks into flower. I mainlined her so that's just one of the colas starting to form, this one was really short and bushy. I haven't smelled her since she was in veg, but even in veg she was stinky, like a citrus sweet aroma, I'm sure that will turn to more of a strong lemon but I will smell her today when I check on her and give you a smell report


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 26, 2016)

ausglove said:


> Here's a pic of the lemon about 2 weeks into flower. I mainlined her so that's just one of the colas starting to form, this one was really short and bushy. I haven't smelled her since she was in veg, but even in veg she was stinky, like a citrus sweet aroma, I'm sure that will turn to more of a strong lemon but I will smell her today when I check on her and give you a smell report


looking good thinking of ordering this strain let me know how she turns out.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 26, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> looking good thinking of ordering this strain let me know how she turns out.


So far I love them, they responded really well to the mainlining I did, I got 6 seeds of the lemon og I'm running right now, I've got the Skywalker running with them too and they are both really 
healthy plants, 12 of 12 on the femenized seeds from Dna and Rp, a little bit of a difference in size of each plant, a couple were really small and bushy and were slow to grow but they look the best so far. 3 weeks into flower and they already are getting more trichs than my critical had at week 7. I'll keep ya updated as I check them


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey ausglove, by the way could you share with us some pics of your Skywalkers ? Mine are in beginning of week 5 but seem a lil bit late in their development. I'm, kinda curious about what yours look like  Thanks man


----------



## ausglove (Feb 26, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Hey ausglove, by the way could you share with us some pics of your Skywalkers ? Mine are in beginning of week 5 but seem a lil bit late in their development. I'm, kinda curious about what yours look like  Thanks man


Here are two pics I snagged today of the Skywalker, they're about week 4. I had some lighting issues when I switched them over because I just built a new flower room and had to split it in half in order to run 4, 1k lights and needless to say their first week was a little hectic because I set some timers wrong and kept popping breakers. Also these went through three months of veg, I usually only do two months but I had something restricting me from switching them. Anyways lesson learned there.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 26, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Hey ausglove, by the way could you share with us some pics of your Skywalkers ? Mine are in beginning of week 5 but seem a lil bit late in their development. I'm, kinda curious about what yours look like  Thanks man


And yeah I only got two of the six seeds I popped of the Skywalker that I think would actually yield well. A couple of the other ones are on the borderline, its just hard to judge because I don't have the best lighting for everything because of how tall they are


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks ausglove, those are some beautiful ladies you got there ! Mines are sleeping right now, so I'll take some pics later. As far as I'm concerned, I mannaged to keem them short, and, same as you, I think that, out of my 5 Skywalker, only one or two pheno would actually yield well. I'll show you that later !


----------



## ausglove (Feb 27, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thanks ausglove, those are some beautiful ladies you got there ! Mines are sleeping right now, so I'll take some pics later. As far as I'm concerned, I mannaged to keem them short, and, same as you, I think that, out of my 5 Skywalker, only one or two pheno would actually yield well. I'll show you that later !


At least you can get a couple of good genetics from six seeds. I got a couple of really good lemons too.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 27, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Can you post some pics of the lemon og. And how the taste and smell on her is.


I gave a smell test yesterday, to the lemon, I just touched a small bud at the bottom and it smelled really strong, like sweet, citrus, a hint of lemon but I would think the lemon would come out at it gets closer to harvest. Definitely stink plants. Had to use a carbon filter while they were in veg or they would smell up the whole house


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Feb 27, 2016)

So I just took some quick pics (phone quality, sorry for that) of my Skywalker Kush Grow. Tomorrow it will be 30 days I switched them into 12/12, and I don't see them as developed as I think they should be. I grow in a 4x4" tent, under a 600w Hps bulb. I'm kind of a soil guy, using lightmix and some Advanced Nutrients products. I got 5 plants in here, and they all received 30 day of growth under a 400w Mh bulb, in 3 gal pots (1 gal at the first two weeks). Hygro is "good" , 45-60%, but temps aren't prefect tough, 55-57°F light off, 63-68°F light on.

  
 
 

I'm not really worry neither, they all look pretty healthy, and buds seem to keep developing. I just think I might push them to 10 weeks.


----------



## ausglove (Feb 27, 2016)

I grew 12 under two 1 thousand watt mh for three months, usually do 2 month vegs and then put 3 per 1000 watt hps with brand new bulbs. I grow in coco and so far love it. My 6 Skywalker's are maybe just a week behind you and they don't seem to be growing and maturing as fast as I'd thought either. Just the one has some big buds developing. I can't really say too much about the genetics though because a lot of my plants are light deprived. I'm hoping the clones I took will turn out a bit better


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 9, 2016)

DNA has always been fire for me. Reserva too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 10, 2016)

DNA Genetics - Golden Lemons


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice Job!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

For anyone interested in growing Golden Lemons. Its a nice Big yielder. 
I use a 400w HPS. DWC. I had to cut her down a week early and lost about half ounce to bud rot, but despite this yielded 486grams (17.3 ounce)


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

7 weeks flower.


----------



## ausglove (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll let anyone who cares know. I harvested the Skywalker kush and three of the six I have were just covered in trichs really have great smell and a great taste


----------



## Kauai deep (Mar 31, 2016)

Great reading all the reports on DNA. I have been a DNA fan since 2012 when I picked up my first pack of Kosher regulars. They were the best flowers I ever in 30 years! I was not able to get more seeds that year as they sold out everywhere. I live in Hawaii and can grow outdoors four times a year. I have tried for 4 years to replicate that magic and consistently get great 20% THC weed but not the terpine profile and enlighten high….THCV is high here too…
My main concern with DNA is that there strains such as Kosher kush do not stay true and are weakened over the generations that they put out. I think they just keep back crossing to make new gyrations instead of remaking the seed from Jew Gold and OG Kush as the original was. Am I wrong? I think they got to big and too many strains to deal with. I tried in 2014 and 2015 with the kosher from RP regular and fem but nothing came close. I have tried close to 50 strains from attitude and seedsman in hope of finding something similar to that first Generation of Kosher but all being good but not the magic of that first season. None came close though (THSeeds and Rare Dankness have a few Great strains and Of course the Tangie of DNA and crockets is great terpine profiles) 
Has anyone else noticed that Kosher is weaker and not as amazing? I have wrote the seed banks and DNA and I have gotten a few extra packs of Kosher for my trouble but never the same magic. 
I have tried quite a few of the DNA GYO strains such as Florida Gold DJ's Gold Golden Lemons and Lemon Walker. all were very good but none were as good as that first 2012 kosher which was the best smelling and tasting and the best high ever and all takers said the same thing. I should have cloned them but I did not know I would never get it again. The best yielder being the limited edition Super Lemon OG…
Of the GYO strains I thought the Lemon walker was the best and close to the Kosher 2012 and certainly BETTER then the Kosher of 2014 15 and 16……
I am bothered by the lack of remastering the highest award winning strain in DNA history. The phonos now are all over the place with Cherry and other fruits now. Not the pine fuel Dank at 28% like before. 
I am now placing my trust in the Cali strains of Affectionado. I hope they do well. 
I just wanted to see if anyone else has seen the same decline of award winning strains like Kosher Kush as some of you maybe growing these imported strains longer then I have. I am no novice but being in Hawaii we are not always on top of the latest and a few years behind on many strains. 
Thanks to all for the great reporting……


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 31, 2016)

This often happens.....strains just don't live up to expectations when the breeder has to go back and remake more seeds. This is caused by lost mothers, or different mothers, poor selection, different growers, etc., etc. I've seen it happen a hundred times before.........


----------



## Kauai deep (Mar 31, 2016)

You are right and I know this from my own breeding….But if you had the Strain of the year 2011 and One of the strongest strains on earth and are making millions of dollars off of your seeds…..You would think they would not loose the parents EVER! The Jew Gold being Clone only is used in several strains in the GYO collection of 2015, Both Male and female Jew golds from the lineage on the back of golden lemon and florida gold….The OG Kush of Reserva Privada being the other parent…… seems unlikely they did loose the mothers as they used the clone only Jew Gold in the most recent new strains. 

That 2011/2012 Kosher Kush seed batch was as consistent as anything I had ever tried with two phenos all with the craziest large calyx and a terrapin profile that could get you high just smelling it! It changed over time like a good French red wine with chocolate /grandma's house/Bourbon/ and a joint would never go out! It could start a fire even after 10 months it still was the best!!!! Now I know enough about OG's to know when I get a cut that is like that I will not let it die…I have been chasing this plant ever since…
Truly pisses me off that they continue to even use the name Kosher kush on this last batch I got …. The smell is nice but it's just like every other Dutch seed I buy just more expensive… I am embarrassed to even call it Kosher.
In the last few years I have tried a lot of OG kush cuts to see if I could replicate that season….. Nothing on that next level….. Need to go to Emerald Cup and find the magic again
I love the OG cuts a cut above the rest.


----------



## Kauai deep (Mar 31, 2016)

The photo on my profile is a Golden lemon… Nice but not an OG LOL


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a Chocolate Fondue I started last year.Its the smelliest plant and a keeper I run a few of every set.I have grown their Cannalope Haze as well and by far the stiskiest and fastest sativa ive grown to this day and hope I can get some more soon after I find my dynasty keepers.Dna need to stick to their best...but all of us know by now there is that one somewhere in the universe that tops all strains and are fodder to its power over us.


PEace to all of you and happy hunting!!!!!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 9, 2016)

Kauai deep said:


> You are right and I know this from my own breeding….But if you had the Strain of the year 2011 and One of the strongest strains on earth and are making millions of dollars off of your seeds…..You would think they would not loose the parents EVER! The Jew Gold being Clone only is used in several strains in the GYO collection of 2015, Both Male and female Jew golds from the lineage on the back of golden lemon and florida gold….The OG Kush of Reserva Privada being the other parent…… seems unlikely they did loose the mothers as they used the clone only Jew Gold in the most recent new strains.
> 
> That 2011/2012 Kosher Kush seed batch was as consistent as anything I had ever tried with two phenos all with the craziest large calyx and a terrapin profile that could get you high just smelling it! It changed over time like a good French red wine with chocolate /grandma's house/Bourbon/ and a joint would never go out! It could start a fire even after 10 months it still was the best!!!! Now I know enough about OG's to know when I get a cut that is like that I will not let it die…I have been chasing this plant ever since…
> Truly pisses me off that they continue to even use the name Kosher kush on this last batch I got …. The smell is nice but it's just like every other Dutch seed I buy just more expensive… I am embarrassed to even call it Kosher.
> ...


im growing a Bodhi Lotus Larry that gets huge OG smelling sticky lim e green buds if you wanna great og that puts out.tested and tried.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

I finished my golden lemons, turned nice and purple at the end of flower, I got 14 oz of trimmed bud, then I got sick of trimming and I got a good 1-2 oz of untrimmed bud as well, but i'll call it 14oz of finished product. Final gram per watt was .86 grams per watt.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

Kauai deep said:


> Great reading all the reports on DNA. I have been a DNA fan since 2012 when I picked up my first pack of Kosher regulars. They were the best flowers I ever in 30 years! I was not able to get more seeds that year as they sold out everywhere. I live in Hawaii and can grow outdoors four times a year. I have tried for 4 years to replicate that magic and consistently get great 20% THC weed but not the terpine profile and enlighten high….THCV is high here too…
> My main concern with DNA is that there strains such as Kosher kush do not stay true and are weakened over the generations that they put out. I think they just keep back crossing to make new gyrations instead of remaking the seed from Jew Gold and OG Kush as the original was. Am I wrong? I think they got to big and too many strains to deal with. I tried in 2014 and 2015 with the kosher from RP regular and fem but nothing came close. I have tried close to 50 strains from attitude and seedsman in hope of finding something similar to that first Generation of Kosher but all being good but not the magic of that first season. None came close though (THSeeds and Rare Dankness have a few Great strains and Of course the Tangie of DNA and crockets is great terpine profiles)
> Has anyone else noticed that Kosher is weaker and not as amazing? I have wrote the seed banks and DNA and I have gotten a few extra packs of Kosher for my trouble but never the same magic.
> I have tried quite a few of the DNA GYO strains such as Florida Gold DJ's Gold Golden Lemons and Lemon Walker. all were very good but none were as good as that first 2012 kosher which was the best smelling and tasting and the best high ever and all takers said the same thing. I should have cloned them but I did not know I would never get it again. The best yielder being the limited edition Super Lemon OG…
> ...


This is the exact story that I hear about OG#18!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I finished my golden lemons, turned nice and purple at the end of flower, I got 14 oz of trimmed bud, then I got sick of trimming and I got a good 1-2 oz of untrimmed bud as well, but i'll call it 14oz of finished product. Final gram per watt was .86 grams per watt.


Worth running again? Like I expected, Kandy Kush killed it over here and I have a Skywalker that looks promising. I didnt clone off of any 6 of my Golden Lemons, maybe I was expecting a Lemon OG?


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 9, 2016)

I put 2 DNA LTD Edition 91 Krypt regular seeds in. Lucky one tuned out to be a female and it whet right off. It grow so fast it would be 1.5 metres across its huge. I think its about 3 weeks in to heading I hoping it will pull 2 lbs. I had to put a stop to it growing it grow that fast. First time I have used DNA


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Worth running again? Like I expected, Kandy Kush killed it over here and I have a Skywalker that looks promising. I didnt clone off of any 6 of my Golden Lemons, maybe I was expecting a Lemon OG?


I don't know if i'd run it again, not in love with it, but it yields well so I might try a second grow, I don't think I got the lemon og, mine was more skunky citrus.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't know if i'd run it again, not in love with it, but it yields well so I might try a second grow, I don't think I got the lemon og, mine was more skunky citrus.


I took pics of my Kandy @week8 but I should take more when the lights come back on! I have had this strain 3 times before starting in 2012 when RP was on top. I came down sick with something fierce and I cannot smell right now, but I remember that Kandy was the loudest seed pack that I have ever got. The smell is familiar but lets see what it does after the chop. Last time that I had it drying in my closet, I had to tell people that my dogs got sprayed by skunks and they came inside!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I took pics of my Kandy @week8 but I should take more when the lights come back on! I have had this strain 3 times before starting in 2012 when RP was on top. I came down sick with something fierce and I cannot smell right now, but I remember that Kandy was the loudest seed pack that I have ever got. The smell is familiar but lets see what it does after the chop. Last time that I had it drying in my closet, I had to tell people that my dogs got sprayed by skunks and they came inside!
> 
> View attachment 3653435


Yeah I like the kandy kush, its got a great flavor, i'm growing some white fire og, holy crap does it stink, strong chem/diesel og funk.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I like the kandy kush, its got a great flavor, i'm growing some white fire og, holy crap does it stink, strong chem/diesel og funk.


I have been keeping an eye out of WiFi for about 2-3yrs now! I asked MWS about it last year and he said that it has been discontinued? I wasnt sure what to think???

You had Kandy kush before?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

yeah they sell it in a dispensary here.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> yeah they sell it in a dispensary here.


I need to crawl out from under my rock!!! Do they have clones or just bud? Is it RP's Kandy?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I need to crawl out from under my rock!!! Do they have clones or just bud? Is it RP's Kandy?


Usually only bud, clones kinda difficult to come by.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 9, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I put 2 DNA LTD Edition 91 Krypt regular seeds in. Lucy one tuned out to be a female and it whet right off. It grow so fast it would be 1.5 metres across its huge. I think its about 3 weeks in to heading I hoping it will pull 2 lbs. I had to put a stop to it growing it grow that fast. First time I have used DNA View attachment 3653424


so is Lucy Krypt 91 ?


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 9, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> so is Lucy Krypt 91 ?


Thanks Lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 21, 2016)

Please tell me if this is bout to herm


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 22, 2016)

Getgrowingson said:


> Yup


thanks for the confirmation. this sucks I really wanted to smoke her/him


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 22, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> thanks for the confirmation. this sucks I really wanted to smoke her/him


not only do you not get to smoke it,er well you could,but all that wasted time and energy to get IT that far.Sorry bud I know that feeling and I get so pissed off and begin bashing the breeders on ALL forums.If it weren't for the choc fondue I got from dna I woulda bitched at them for their crap lemon og!!!!!ugh


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 22, 2016)

I've run a few different packs from DNA and must be blessed because no herms to report yet. holy grail kush still is one of my top strains.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 22, 2016)

bc bud depot is notorious for hermies...however I did try their Da Purps and got some chunky purple nugz....didn't keeper because I ASSumed she would herm and didn't.....im kicking myself but pretty happy with my Dynasty collection thanks to Professor P.Pineapple Fields here in a halfpipe setup.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 23, 2016)

My hermi is a good old cali connection Tahoe og. Have 2 DNA strains right next to the Tahoe no issues at all. Cali connection and their unstable/sensitive gear.


----------



## hanedizzle (May 14, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> DNAs new strains have come out along with the DNA Grow Your Own collection. Which strains are yous lot eyeing up or drooling over? Been looking at the Lemon Walker & Golden Lemon personally *drools*. The DJs Gold seems interesting but idunno bout that dj short blueberry anymore.
> 
> Oh & if thats not enough for one day the Crockett Family Farms beans are now available too. Been interested in an original banana og clone or something forever, tried the strawberry banana from reserva it was alright so those banana crosses seem interesting.
> 
> ...


Well I know I'm a bit late on this thread and I usually don't chime in much on here, but I've actually been growing the Lemon Walker for a couple months now. I feel the need to get some info out there on it. At least the info I have so far. First of all I have to say that it loves to be topped and cloned. That's why I still have it around actually. The clones from this strain seem to root 4-5 days sooner than what I've noticed out of my other strains which are on the exact same timeline and regiment as the lemon walker. When you top it it responds the very next day. With no dark period by the way. Maybe it's just the pheno that u have but I have nothing but good things to say about it so far. I haven't taken it into flower yet. Got a good 16 clones off of her so far and about to take another 10 before putting it in a 10 gallon pot to become my monocrop mother for a year or so. I'll try to put some pictures up of its life cycle so far. It's the one in the blue bucket, the green bucket is Fools gold, same age and topped the same amount as the lemon. You can tell it responds better to topping just glancing at it. Don't mind the Strawberry's in the background.lol or the bagseed strains that I haven't been taking much care of. Lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 1, 2016)

Florida lemon #1 florida lemon #2


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jun 1, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3696913 Florida lemon #1View attachment 3696912 florida lemon #2


Looking good bro, how they smell. I got a pack to, bout to drop them next in the water. Happy growing


----------



## ausglove (Jun 1, 2016)

Just finishing up a second cycle of the Skywalker kush and I really like it. I ended up keeping three plants of the 6 I started with. Not much variation between all 6 as far as taste, structure and scent of the plant but here's one of my better pics of the Sky


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 1, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Looking good bro, how they smell. I got a pack to, bout to drop them next in the water. Happy growing


#1 smells like sweet lemonade skunk
#2 smells like GG#4 and agent orange mixed. So like a chemical orange funk. Can't wait to taste has but 14days to go. FYI they grow tall


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 1, 2016)

ausglove said:


> Just finishing up a second cycle of the Skywalker kush and I really like it. I ended up keeping three plants of the 6 I started with. Not much variation between all 6 as far as taste, structure and scent of the plant but here's one of my better pics of the SkyView attachment 3697268


What's the taste and smell like ?


----------



## ausglove (Jun 2, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> What's the taste and smell like ?


I had one pheno that smelled really peppery and tasted like pepper too. After it cured awhile it smelled and tasted more like lemon pine. That is my favorite pheno but I had 3 other equally as good phenos all almost identical, those were a bit more pungent with lemon and more of a sweet smell/flavor overall 4 out of 6 seeds were fire


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 2, 2016)

DNA white walker 5 weeks in. Starting to get super frosty. Out of the 5 I popped all look good but 2 are standouts that I'll be keeping. They like to be topped a few times. I'm noticing I'm getting a lot more yield out of the ones I topped a few times and also super cropping helps with these too. Out of the 5 Im getting 3 phenos. One is definitely more Skywalker leaning. Another is more widow and the other 2 have influences from both strains and those 2 will be my keepers.


----------



## @TheWeedNerd (Jun 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> DNA white walker 5 weeks in. Starting to get super frosty. Out of the 5 I popped all look good but 2 are standouts that I'll be keeping. They like to be topped a few times. I'm noticing I'm getting a lot more yield out of the ones I topped a few times and also super cropping helps with these too. Out of the 5 Im getting 3 phenos. One is definitely more Skywalker leaning. Another is more widow and the other 2 have influences from both strains and those 2 will be my keepers.View attachment 3698276 View attachment 3698281 View attachment 3698284


I have one White Walker going right now, she looks great!!! Wish I wouldve topped it though as it doesnt seem like it's gonna be a huge yielder. Harvest pics in a few more days. DNA has always been my go to, I saw the DNA guys on B-Reals smokebox and they said flavor is their top priority which I am perfectly fine with cuz they always seem to be nice and frosty and 50% of smoking for me is flavor.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 2, 2016)

DNA/Reserva privada sour kush / headband


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 22, 2016)

Any1 still here


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 22, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> DNA/Reserva privada sour kush / headband View attachment 3698389


Dirty Lemon fuel?? ....


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 22, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Dirty Lemon fuel?? ....


Sup rocking DNA OG18. At the moment


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 22, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Dirty Lemon fuel?? ....


DNA Reserva Privada sour kush pheno 2 i only popped two beans both same structurally tall nice size buds for an og one smelled more like grapefruit the second which is in cure now is perfect mix of og taste with the sour of a diesel


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 22, 2016)

hanedizzle said:


> Well I know I'm a bit late on this thread and I usually don't chime in much on here, but I've actually been growing the Lemon Walker for a couple months now. I feel the need to get some info out there on it. At least the info I have so far. First of all I have to say that it loves to be topped and cloned. That's why I still have it around actually. The clones from this strain seem to root 4-5 days sooner than what I've noticed out of my other strains which are on the exact same timeline and regiment as the lemon walker. When you top it it responds the very next day. With no dark period by the way. Maybe it's just the pheno that u have but I have nothing but good things to say about it so far. I haven't taken it into flower yet. Got a good 16 clones off of her so far and about to take another 10 before putting it in a 10 gallon pot to become my monocrop mother for a year or so. I'll try to put some pictures up of its life cycle so far. It's the one in the blue bucket, the green bucket is Fools gold, same age and topped the same amount as the lemon. You can tell it responds better to topping just glancing at it. Don't mind the Strawberry's in the background.lol or the bagseed strains that I haven't been taking much care of. Lol


You must have one hell of a pheno, after supercropping mine it remained in stasis for a good two weeks, not wanting to grow or recover.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2016)

You man thanks for dropping a line....

What's the nose and flavour on the 18??

How do you compare to lemon walker...

And out of all dna which strain had that dank lemon fuel please mate...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 23, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> You man thanks for dropping a line....
> 
> What's the nose and flavour on the 18??
> 
> ...


to me the OG 18 is amazing it has the classic OG smell and flavor it smells like pinesol/pledge kush with the same flavor inhale exhale. 
and the high is like taking a dab. only problem is yield. so I'm running clones of her now to see if topping helps yield. I also picked up a 6pack of DNA OG 18 beans popped two of them lets see how these do. as for lemon walker never tried it only ran of DNA og 18 , florida og , sour kush aka headband, florida lemons..

how is the lemon walker ?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2016)

I haven't bought any seeds in ages I'll and doing a little collection run

'm running a select cut of a strain called London lemon OG. Dirty rotten diesel lemons....

My advice on ogs is to mainline for 8 tops let the 8 tops grow straight up. Don't top em when around 1-2foot tall filp them.

Soon as buds are forming (very early stages) bend all 8 branches down and out so the plants looks like an upside down cone.

And bam best way Impo

P.s I realise you didn't ask my advice but boom there it is


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2016)

Can't post pics atm for some reason??


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea they ar working on it. Sunni told us in another thread


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> I haven't bought any seeds in ages I'll and doing a little collection run
> 
> 'm running a select cut of a strain called London lemon OG. Dirty rotten diesel lemons....
> 
> ...


Advice is always welcome. Just trying to picture upside cone if what I'm picturing is correct that's some extreme shit but these girl tend to be pain freaks. London lemon sounds dope. And yeah picks would be killer


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2016)

London lemon og.


Lemz Sfv og x super sfvog

Super sfvog = lemz sfvog x a huge yielding stout critical mass)

They say they will keep bx this strain to lemz og (his select sfv og) to create a huge yielding dirty lemon ibl line....       

Will see....

Not the best pics as they were suffering from heat last run...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry for so many dam my phone!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> London lemon og.
> damn bro that's a nice yielding OG do you attribute that to strain or mainlining/training
> frosty too thanks for sharing. can you recommend a video or tutorial to step my training game up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Reserva privada s og kush was by far one of the best ogs to hit the market it just didn't have the major frost but the taste is bangin !!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmm well I have grown "lemz" sfv og (the mum used) many many times and it yields on the medium size.... this is defo an improvement.

The mainline hype, I remember showing nugbuckets my first ever Y on ere lol...

Mainline is a technique for small plants in small spaces to eliminate popcorn bud.

I have further adapted this to imo improve on it slightly however once the concept behind this sinks in you'll be wondering why we ain't all growing vertical bulbs lol...

OK so the method to the madness.....

HOW TO LEMZ A PLANT lol

1. Mainline seed or clone (type nugbuckets in Google for all you reading that don't know)

2. 8 tops only. No more. No less.

3. Instead of flipping when only 2 nodes of growth are present leave the plant to veg.

**the veg time and so size of the plant will vary on flower room size and you will get this over time with practice **

4. When you have a bush like so (will insert pic ) take to her flowering spot. She should be extremely happy and healthy and have 8 long tops.

5. Begin to flower.

6. As the plant stretches start to tie down all 8 arms, not so that they're flat like in a scrog but like 45 degrees from the stem. 

7. If you time this right you will end up with 8 huge colas, not popcorn , not wasted growth for the plants (no wasted.money in green bits going in bin)
In a perfect circle. I grow dwc mainly so it works perfectly to stick one plant under a light, because the branches slope inwards the hot spot from the centre of the light doesn't cause problems...

Can provide more pics...think of a Y SHAPE


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2016)

Lemony or straight piney


Stonironi said:


> Reserva privada s og kush was by far one of the best ogs to hit the market it just didn't have the major frost but the taste is bangin !!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Reserva privada s og kush was by far one of the best ogs to hit the market it just didn't have the major frost but the taste is bangin !!


Definitely the best OG kush Ive run. I kept that one around for about a year.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 24, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Lemony or straight piney


Mine was Lemon Pine Sol


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 24, 2016)

The kandy kush i used to have was fire. It had a smell like a pack of raw beef hot dogs though lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> The kandy kush i used to have was fire. It had a smell like a pack of raw beef hot dogs though lol


That's some funny shit I've hear a lot of descriptions for weed smells but hotdogs no raw beef hot dogs. Funny shit


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 25, 2016)

Any pics of these og 18s.....


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Mine was Lemon Pine Sol
> that's the classic og for me


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Any pics of these og 18s.....


of mom no I took clones and smoked her I have one 2 weeks in bloom now but nothing special to look at ill post some pics when there's some action.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

The future


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 26, 2016)

Does Kosher Kush have Chem91 in it? I thought I heard that in a youtube grow vid the other day. Will look more into it when I have the time this weekend, just wondering if anybody here has the lowdown. I did research the backround on this strain in the past and don't remember reading anything about chem91 in it. I think accidental pollination was mentioned too. I've been lookin for a nice OG x Chem91 cross...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 26, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Does Kosher Kush have Chem91 in it? I thought I heard that in a youtube grow vid the other day. Will look more into it when I have the time this weekend, just wondering if anybody here has the lowdown. I did research the backround on this strain in the past and don't remember reading anything about chem91 in it. I think accidental pollination was mentioned too. I've been lookin for a nice OG x Chem91 cross...


Not sure but if thats the case that sounds like a winning cross good luck


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 26, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Does Kosher Kush have Chem91 in it? I thought I heard that in a youtube grow vid the other day. Will look more into it when I have the time this weekend, just wondering if anybody here has the lowdown. I did research the backround on this strain in the past and don't remember reading anything about chem91 in it. I think accidental pollination was mentioned too. I've been lookin for a nice OG x Chem91 cross...


Get the 91kyrpt it's 91chem x capt krypt og (ghost og x sfv og)

I have some in fridge....

Then there's cali connection chem valley og, 91 chem s1, and 1 oth3r (I have bought 5 ten packs never got 1 seed to germ ...

Then connisuer genetics og chem....this is the chem D cut though (biggest yeidler)

Hso emdog.... it's chem 4 this time and true og.....(chem 4 is the more lemon scented one)

Blah blah blah

Everyone and there mum has a chem og...


Must be good then lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 26, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Get the 91kyrpt it's 91chem x capt krypt og (ghost og x sfv og)
> 
> I have some in fridge....
> 
> ...


very informative I'm on the hunt for some chem 91 og sour diesel looking into top dawg atm


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 26, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> very informative I'm on the hunt for some chem 91 og sour diesel looking into top dawg atm


Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 26, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Get the 91kyrpt it's 91chem x capt krypt og (ghost og x sfv og)
> 
> I have some in fridge....
> 
> ...



The 91Krypt seems to be sold out everywhere, and was a limited release.

Won't ever buy Cali Con again.

Chem 4 is the biggest yielder from the chems what I've read.

Not a lot of 91chem x og's out there from what I've seen. There was one from Archive but that looks mostly sold out and out of production as well. I need to check out TopDawg's latest offerings though.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 27, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Does Kosher Kush have Chem91 in it? I thought I heard that in a youtube grow vid the other day. Will look more into it when I have the time this weekend, just wondering if anybody here has the lowdown. I did research the backround on this strain in the past and don't remember reading anything about chem91 in it. I think accidental pollination was mentioned too. I've been lookin for a nice OG x Chem91 cross...


Its jew's gold bought in la renamed. What its parents are i dont know


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Definitely the best OG kush Ive run. I kept that one around for about a year.


Me too I still have one seed from the first batch they released of it


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> The 91Krypt seems to be sold out everywhere, and was a limited release.
> 
> Won't ever buy Cali Con again.
> 
> ...


Chem valley kush is a great strain !! But it's by Cali connection so you don't want it. But if you did it has all the Chem and kush attributes that you would want . I love that strain !! Just my opinion


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 27, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Its jew's gold bought in la renamed. What its parents are i dont know


I think maybe I heard in that video that the jew gold was og x chem91 accidental pollination, not that I know anything about how in the know the video maker is.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Chem valley kush is a great strain !! But it's by Cali connection so you don't want it. But if you did it has all the Chem and kush attributes that you would want . I love that strain !! Just my opinion


Nah I've been "'swerved" too many times already.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> The 91Krypt seems to be sold out everywhere, and was a limited release.
> .


See pm


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Nah I've been "'swerved" too many times already.


I have bought some beans of his ..... steaming pile of jiss

The sfv og he stole from Capt. Krypt the guy who's cross (sfvog x Afghani bx sfvog) is the 2nd part of the DNA Ltd seems like a really sound guy...I'd give him my money!

P.s it's so fucked swerve done him with sfv og then DNA bring out a whole Ltd line at dubble the price (still 6 seeds but not all fem) and don't even ask the man.

My group have a few crosses we want put out there but it seems the love in this business is just for the hippies !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> I have bought some beans of his ..... steaming pile of jiss
> 
> The sfv og he stole from Capt. Krypt the guy who's cross (sfvog x Afghani bx sfvog) is the 2nd part of the DNA Ltd seems like a really sound guy...I'd give him my money!
> 
> ...


Wait Swerve stole the Sfv OG BX? I thought his Sfv OG line was something he created with Afghani pollen then f2, f3 etc the line picking out the most Sfv OG phenos. He switches up too much too lol


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 30, 2016)

Smokin on some Kosher Kush and it is top notch herb in both taste and potency, not to mention aroma and bag appeal. Not sure if it's a select pheno or just a random one, but I am definitely sold, plus a pack of Tangie as well...got some Strawberry Banana in early flower, and they are looking promising too.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 1, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Smokin on some Kosher Kush and it is top notch herb in both taste and potency, not to mention aroma and bag appeal. Not sure if it's a select pheno or just a random one, but I am definitely sold, plus a pack of Tangie as well...got some Strawberry Banana in early flower, and they are looking promising too.


The strawberry banana is neither strawberry or banana flavor unfortunately. I had 3 of them and they all grew super tall with very minimal branching ? Flower was not what I would have expected or wanted. Hope yours is way better than mine was. I still got like 7 of them left in the pack that I never started due to that . One did smell like bubblegum though, but if I wanted bubblegum then I would have got that not straw banana lol


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The strawberry banana is neither strawberry or banana flavor unfortunately. I had 3 of them and they all grew super tall with very minimal branching ? Flower was not what I would have expected or wanted. Hope yours is way better than mine was. I still got like 7 of them left in the pack that I never started due to that . One did smell like bubblegum though, but if I wanted bubblegum then I would have got that not straw banana lol



Did they used to come in a 10 pack? I got 6 fems. Popped them all to increase my odds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Did they used to come in a 10 pack? I got 6 fems. Popped them all to increase my odds. Fingers crossed.


Yeah I'm pretty sure they did !! I hope you have fire in those beans . That was just my experience with them


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 2, 2016)

Hope I find something like this....

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=319163


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Hope I find something like this....
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=319163


The plant structure looks a lot like mine. I was just missing all the flavor. I bought them when they first dropped.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The plant structure looks a lot like mine. I was just missing all the flavor. I bought them when they first dropped.


That guy mentioned that it took a couple packs of seeds to find that pheno, I have a spare pack just in case.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> That guy mentioned that it took a couple packs of seeds to find that pheno, I have a spare pack just in case.


You will find a good one. All 3 of mine looked the same but all smelled different


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You will find a good one. All 3 of mine looked the same but all smelled different


This review is pretty promising as well: https://www.medicaljane.com/review/strawberry-banana/

In terms of taste and aroma, I'd settle for it being very fruity, if not specifically strawberry and banana...but I do want those uber frosty lime green nugs as pictured.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> This review is pretty promising as well: https://www.medicaljane.com/review/strawberry-banana/
> 
> In terms of taste and aroma, I'd settle for it being very fruity, if not specifically strawberry and banana...but I do want those uber frosty lime green nugs as pictured.


It is super frosty too. You will be happy if you weren't really expecting anything I was stuck on finding that super fruitiness also and it wasn't in them but phenos are a plenty . Happy hunting lol


----------



## Just fooling (Sep 2, 2016)

Didn't read the thread but just took down 3- 2x alien ogs from grow your own. Pure fire. It's my second grow, they took 87-90 days and I let them go for that reason. But every single person has asked about it for the last few months.

Smell is kerosene and not much else. Sounds terrible but it's not. Good yeild, good stalks. I took only a few pics growing weeks ago but give me a couple days to trim and I'll put trim dry shots up. It fire.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2016)

Swerve got the beans ... from Capt krypt of kryptonite seeds.

sfv og x Afghani bx sfvog is from a guy called capt kyrpt from kyrptonite seeds. Capt gave out loads of seeds of this strain to anyone that asked. That's also how dna acquired them. Capt has mentioned that he hasn't even met swerve however they were doing some business together....
it went sour and swerve decided to post everyone's real details online etc (we ain't talking about people running back room tents) and so it's obviously a sour situation to talk to capt about and that's the general gist.
You can find capt over on eye.see.mag. in the kryptonite seeds forum. It was only a week or so ago that he was answering qs there.....

Cherry assasin from Dr candy man seeds is cherry ak47 x capt kyrpt og...

Amazing!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 28, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Hmm well I have grown "lemz" sfv og (the mum used) many many times and it yields on the medium size.... this is defo an improvement.
> 
> The mainline hype, I remember showing nugbuckets my first ever Y on ere lol...
> 
> ...


Going to try this out in a week or two. I'll be hit you up for tips bro.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 28, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Any pics of these og 18s.....


Ok finally have some pics of
OG 18 50days of flower


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Ok finally have some pics of
> OG 18 50days of flower View attachment 3791955 View attachment 3791956 View attachment 3791974


Og 18 is super fire  has been since they released it .


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The strawberry banana is neither strawberry or banana flavor unfortunately. I had 3 of them and they all grew super tall with very minimal branching ? Flower was not what I would have expected or wanted. Hope yours is way better than mine was. I still got like 7 of them left in the pack that I never started due to that . One did smell like bubblegum though, but if I wanted bubblegum then I would have got that not straw banana lol


You haven't got the right pheno. Mine is nothing but banana terps and gets huge!!! Only 1 keeper out of the pack


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Og 18 is super fire  has been since they released it .


Yessir


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

martyg said:


> You haven't got the right pheno. Mine is nothing but banana terps and gets huge!!! Only 1 keeper out of the pack


After 4 identical plants I gave up on it. Maybe in the future I will run the rest of the pack ? Did the rest smell and look completely different? Mine was like 2 or 3 branches almost looked like a broom lol


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> After 4 identical plants I gave up on it. Maybe in the future I will run the rest of the pack ? Did the rest smell and look completely different? Mine was like 2 or 3 branches almost looked like a broom lol


I split on a pack my chum didn't find a good pheno. And I only had the one the other two were complet diff. Not even smoke worthy in books I have one in flower now I can post a pick for u later. Week 9 she will be full of hand grenades usually


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

martyg said:


> I split on a pack my chum didn't find a good pheno. And I only had the one the other two were complet diff. Not even smoke worthy in books I have one in flower now I can post a pick for u later. Week 9 she will be full of hand grenades usually


Yep sounds about right lol


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 28, 2016)

martyg said:


> I split on a pack my chum didn't find a good pheno. And I only had the one the other two were complet diff. Not even smoke worthy in books I have one in flower now I can post a pick for u later. Week 9 she will be full of hand grenades usually


I'd love to see a pic of your keeper pheno. I have 6 seed plants around day 44 I think. One is standing out in terms of looks, another doesn't look amazing but has the strongest smell, they all look a bit different...none look terrible but I won't judge them til they are jarred.


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I'd love to see a pic of your keeper pheno. I have 6 seed plants around day 44 I think. One is standing out in terms of looks, another doesn't look amazing but has the strongest smell, they all look a bit different...none look terrible but I won't judge them til they are jarred.


Ok I'll take in a few mins. This pheno doesn't put in the weight till about week 7 or after but when she does it happens fast


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Strawberry banana keeper pheno week 4


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for posting that martyg. I love that sugar. I have one that looks super frosty I don't think it matches that one. How long you take yours? I think most of mine should be good to go around 9 weeks as advertised...which I wasn't expecting tbh.


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Thanks for posting that martyg. I love that sugar. I have one that looks super frosty I don't think it matches that one. How long you take yours? I think most of mine should be good to go around 9 weeks as advertised...which I wasn't expecting tbh.


I usually go 8.5-9 depending on the trichs. I run fully enclosed rooms. Usually shaves offf a few days I find.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah that one is different then mine was for sure . Nice looking lady


----------



## martyg (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah that one is different then mine was for sure . Nice looking lady


I'll snap more in a few weeks


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is my best looking pheno from a pack I have on the go, SB#1 at 7 weeks in, 2 more to go (I think)...


----------



## tsmit420 (Mar 1, 2017)

althor said:


> How many companies is DNA genetics now? 3 companies now that are DNA? Is it some type of gimmick to sell seeds?


actualy its 4 now lol, DNA, Reserva prevada, crockett and GYO


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 2, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> Here is my best looking pheno from a pack I have on the go, SB#1 at 7 weeks in, 2 more to go (I think)...


That's pretty!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 39


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

Rp sour kush


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 2, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Rp sour kushView attachment 3898305


Very nice . . . Am itching to order some new varieties.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> Very nice . . . Am itching to order some new varieties.


Its been a keeper for me now goin on 4 yrs


----------



## bryangtho (Mar 4, 2017)

I have been growing DNA 91 krypt for about a year now. It would have to be one of my best plants ever. And I have 2 holy grail not to sure on them they are a lot slower then the 91 krypt.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Rp sour kushView attachment 3898305


Frosty looks killer


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 4, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> I have been growing DNA 91 krypt for about a year now. It would have to be one of my best plants ever. And I have 2 holy grail not to sure on them they are a lot slower then the 91 krypt.


Beautiful canopy
What's the smell on them


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Frosty looks killer


Thanks man-its a keeper in my garden


----------



## bryangtho (Mar 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful canopy
> What's the smell on them


Very little from the holy grail but hoping it will be a good finisher. I did start the holy grail from seed. The 91 has a beautiful smell and its a very good smoke


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 5, 2017)

Went in right before the sun came up-love this bitch-sour kush


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

*Silver LA* freebie

she was stuck in the middle of the tent and couldnt really get a chance to sniff or pull her out and check her over. reeks of that silver goodness when i finally did..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

*Strawberry Banana * single freebie


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> I have been growing DNA 91 krypt for about a year now. It would have to be one of my best plants ever. And I have 2 holy grail not to sure on them they are a lot slower then the 91 krypt.


glad you really like those 91 krypt..lookin good..i too grabbed apack before they were sold out (at attitude anyways) this was years back glad to finally see a pic of her. I know you posted before but your updates keep reminding me of my pack  care to post some shots later in flower/nearing chop day?


----------



## bryangtho (Mar 13, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> glad you really like those 91 krypt..lookin good..i too grabbed apack before they were sold out (at attitude anyways) this was years back glad to finally see a pic of her. I know you posted before but your updates keep reminding me of my pack  care to post some shots later in flower/nearing chop day?


Yes I been on holidays for the last week. They will be very close to pull them by the time I get home. I will put a few shots up when I get home. That silver la looks pretty damn good


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2017)

Growing a second golden lemons, it's just as big and vigorous as the first, great vigor for these genetics , it's bigger than any of the other seeds planted at the same time and even larger than the clones that started a week before.


----------



## bryangtho (Mar 16, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> glad you really like those 91 krypt..lookin good..i too grabbed apack before they were sold out (at attitude anyways) this was years back glad to finally see a pic of her. I know you posted before but your updates keep reminding me of my pack  care to post some shots later in flower/nearing chop day?


Update pictures of the 91 krypt will take them in the next day or 2


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 16, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Update pictures of the 91 krypt will take them in the next day or 2View attachment 3906935 View attachment 3906936 View attachment 3906937 View attachment 3906938


Looking good bro! Looks like she packs on some decent weight also!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 16, 2017)

Rp sour kush-came down on day 58


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 1, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 32


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 3, 2017)

Sour Banana Sherbet


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 3, 2017)

Tangie


----------



## GroDank101 (May 4, 2017)

what's the difference between Tangie and Crockett's Tangie? looking at DNA's website it seems like tighter bud structure on the Crockett's tangie and possibly more resin on Tangie. Im interested in growing one or the other, in reg seed form.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> what's the difference between Tangie and Crockett's Tangie? looking at DNA's website it seems like tighter bud structure on the Crockett's tangie and possibly more resin on Tangie. Im interested in growing one or the other, in reg seed form.


No idea bro..but to make it more confusing my Tangie is Reserva Privada's version 

Had a tangerine citrus smell early in flower, that has since changed..hopefully after i chop and get a decent cure I get something Tangerine , smell or taste. They were reg freebies, popped 2 and only got the one lady.


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 4, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Update pictures of the 91 krypt will take them in the next day or 2View attachment 3906935 View attachment 3906936 View attachment 3906937 View attachment 3906938


WHERES the final shots of the 91 krypt I would love to see how those nugs turned out


----------



## cookie master (May 5, 2017)

tangie and crockets tangie is the same, dna and crockets are the same company.


----------



## GroDank101 (May 5, 2017)

cookie master said:


> tangie and crockets tangie is the same, dna and crockets are the same company.


i dont think they are exactly the same, look at the pictures posted on their website, clearly they look a bit different. unless you're just absolutely certain about that.
although yea you're right about them being related companies.
look here are the pictures.


----------



## bryangtho (May 5, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> WHERES the final shots of the 91 krypt I would love to see how those nugs turned out


These pictures where taken a day before i had taken them. The last picture is a holy grail which let me down a bit all up just over 11lbs from the 6 plants


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> These pictures where taken a day before i had taken them. The last picture is a holy grail which let me down a bit all up just over 11lbs from the 6 plants


did you use the hulk in this grow man?


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 5, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> These pictures where taken a day before i had taken them. The last picture is a holy grail which let me down a bit all up just over 11lbs from the 6 plants


Beautiful canopy hats off


----------



## cookie master (May 8, 2017)

I ordered a crockett strain and it came in a dna pack- they are the same.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 11, 2017)

Sour kush-day 42


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 15, 2017)

*Sour Banana Sherbet
 
 

*


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 15, 2017)

*Tangie
 

 

*


----------



## mjinc (May 22, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Tangie
> View attachment 3943025
> 
> View attachment 3943026
> *


Looking very frosty. Very nice


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 22, 2017)

*Sour Banana Sherbet* @ 67days


----------



## cindysid (May 26, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Sour Banana Sherbet* @ 67days
> 
> View attachment 3947279
> View attachment 3947282


Truly beautiful. I am running Tangie for the first time and I've been running Holy Grail for awhile. I'm going to have to try some of the others.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 26, 2017)

Has anyone run the GYO florida OG? If so does it taste like crippy? Thanks.


----------



## cottee (May 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Truly beautiful. I am running Tangie for the first time and I've been running Holy Grail for awhile. I'm going to have to try some of the others.


What was the holy grail like dude? How was the yeild and flowering time?


----------



## cindysid (May 27, 2017)

Not a dude...lol It is incredibly potent, moderate yield and I run it 70 days.


----------



## J Larue (May 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Not a dude...lol It is incredibly potent, moderate yield and I run it 70 days.


Probably the pic that threw him off...


----------



## cottee (May 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Not a dude...lol It is incredibly potent, moderate yield and I run it 70 days.


 Haha my bad! Thanks dudette!


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Has anyone run the GYO florida OG? If so does it taste like crippy? Thanks.


Yes I believe i posted some picks of it at the beginning of this thread

Only popped 2 beans I believe. both big buds for an OG one was mentholated like eucalyptus and other was sweet lemonade OG.

No it didn't taste like what I've smoked as crippy


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 28, 2017)

I grow Deep Purple x OG Kush x maple leaf x skunk for that good old flavor made many beans for future. Fuck the seed banks make your own putting $$$ in their pockets for seeds. OG JEW CONO


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 28, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Yes I believe


 go to page 12 of this thread for pics if you like. @Yodaweed


----------



## Yodaweed (May 28, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> go to page 12 of this thread for pics if you like. @Yodaweed


thanks man, good pictures by the way


----------



## cottee (May 29, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey you guys growing golden lemons , prepare yourself for MASSIVE stretch, mine grew 4x its size when I flipped it.


Wish I'd seen this before I flipped mine lol they stretched so much they hit the top of the tent Sad times


----------



## Special Kdog (May 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Has anyone run the GYO florida OG? If so does it taste like crippy? Thanks.


I just cut Florida Lemons 2 days ago... it is Lemon Skunk crossed with Florida OG. It smells like lemons with a hint of skunk. I smoked some a while back that i got from "a guy" and it was fantastic well balanced smoke. I have no idea if it was this same strain but no one else is making it so i gave it a run. Scrog setup with LEDs and soil... eyeballing it i'm guessing around 3 or 4 zips (still curing) from each of my 2 gals. cut it at exactly 8 weeks from veg. easy to grow nutes were a little hot but they still handled them great. I will come back on saturday and give you a smoke report update. it will be rough because a week isn't a proper cure but i gotta get a little taste.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2017)

Special Kdog said:


> I just cut Florida Lemons 2 days ago... it is Lemon Skunk crossed with Florida OG. It smells like lemons with a hint of skunk. I smoked some a while back that i got from "a guy" and it was fantastic well balanced smoke. I have no idea if it was this same strain but no one else is making it so i gave it a run. Scrog setup with LEDs and soil... eyeballing it i'm guessing around 3 or 4 zips (still curing) from each of my 2 gals. cut it at exactly 8 weeks from veg. easy to grow nutes were a little hot but they still handled them great. I will come back on saturday and give you a smoke report update. it will be rough because a week isn't a proper cure but i gotta get a little taste.


I just finished a Golden Lemons plant (lemon skunk x kosher kush) here's some pictures. Grown under a 600w hps, probably got about 20oz of it from one plant.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BUiBt5uDU2V/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUhw9_JDy6w/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## cottee (May 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> I just finished a Golden Lemons plant (lemon skunk x kosher kush) here's some pictures. Grown under a 600w hps, probably got about 20oz of it from one plant.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUiBt5uDU2V/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUhw9_JDy6w/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


Nice work! What was the bud density and potency like?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2017)

cottee said:


> Nice work! What was the bud density and potency like?


Decent density, pretty dense but not rock hard, i'd give it about an 8.5/10 for density, potency is good but not great, solid indica , about 8/10 for the high, for yield i give it a 9/10 its a great yielder and it's structure and grow rate are impressive. Overall it's a solid strain i'd say 8/10. I could imagine there are some really good phenotypes.


----------



## Special Kdog (May 31, 2017)

here is the Florida Lemons. The colas were bigger but i trim them down and cut all the side buds until i can't anymore so they cure quicker and fit in jars better. Behind is the full haul... maybe closer to 2-3 ozs a plant... this was my first scrog attempt and i didn't let it veg long. I just don't have a lot of patience and i'm not in a friendly state so growing makes me paranoid, but i think yield on this strain is decent. nugs were 7/10 on density


----------



## cottee (Jun 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Decent density, pretty dense but not rock hard, i'd give it about an 8.5/10 for density, potency is good but not great, solid indica , about 8/10 for the high, for yield i give it a 9/10 its a great yielder and it's structure and grow rate are impressive. Overall it's a solid strain i'd say 8/10. I could imagine there are some really good phenotypes.


Sweet I got some flowering now and also in veg. Think il top the ones in veg to stop them going so tall


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 2, 2017)

sour kush-day 27


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jul 12, 2017)

my son smoked some gorilla cookies at a SF shop. Getting me some seeds too wow my outdoor at 30cm on up probably veg 2 weeks then come the rainbows. Yes anything the Jewish people came up with related to Marijuana I would definetly pick up on it. OG JEWISH CONNISSOR


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 24, 2017)

OG 18 week 6 in bloom


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 24, 2017)

DNA Genetics Golden Lemons

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWNca2pj6V-/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSigmzjeex/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSiWejD3Wa/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Filled up a bucket, Dried and Cured.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 25, 2017)

Close up of some of the OG 18 side branch buds. What a beautiful smell OG kush. Should make a cologne


----------



## justgogrow (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm currently growing the Florida gold by DNA genetics gyo. I have to say I'm pretty impressed with the structure and size of the plants. They literally took off once I planted them into my 40g smarties. Also it's in a greenhouse.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 26, 2017)

justgogrow said:


> I'm currently growing the Florida gold by DNA genetics gyo. I have to say I'm pretty impressed with the structure and size of the plants. They literally took off once I planted them into my 40g smarties. Also it's in a greenhouse.


Any pics


----------



## justgogrow (Jul 27, 2017)

She's the one closest in the left in the front


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 27, 2017)

justgogrow said:


> She's the one closest in the left in the front


damn she is huge btw all your ladies are looking healthy AF.


----------



## justgogrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> damn she is huge btw all your ladies are looking healthy AF.


Thanks man. This is actually my first outdoor grow. I've always ran indoor. All the seeds I popped did great in the greenhouse. Next outdoor I would like to run 100g to 200g smarties and see what they will do.


----------



## justgogrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> DNA Genetics Golden Lemons
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWNca2pj6V-/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSigmzjeex/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> ...


How did you like it? I'm going to add you on insta and message you.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 27, 2017)

justgogrow said:


> How did you like it? I'm going to add you on insta and message you.


Strong kush flavors, nice smoke, very enjoyable.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Wrong thread wrong pics. LOL
Sorry....I'm and thought I was in the DVG thread. 

I do have some older pics of KK I'll throw up when I find em


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 3971089sour kush-day 27


Sour kush i done outdoor this past season and glad I did shes one of my fav strains for smell after curing and taste


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush i done outdoor this past season and glad I did shes one of my fav strains for smell after curing and taste


Its been a keeper for me for over 5 yrs now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Its been a keeper for me for over 5 yrs now


I get ya on that..im only doing 2 or 3 in yard and im gonna have to find a damn gd excuse not to grow her 2 yrs in a row


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 29, 2017)

More pics-sour kush


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 29, 2017)

Beautiful plant nice frost on her must be killer smoke


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 29, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful plant nice frost on her must be killer smoke


Its kill bro-tastes like a brand new can of tennis balls & fuel-its a keeper


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 29, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Its kill bro-tastes like a brand new can of tennis balls & fuel-its a keeper


I want a joint lol. Happy growing


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's some GYO...


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Pretty sure it's all FLOG. Which were some of the best OG's I've grown out. One of the 6 hermied but the rest were great! All very similar in growth yield smell and taste. I'll try and pull up some shots of gold lemons and DJ's gold...which is just got crazy Blueberry terps, the best BB nose is come across since 98!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Dj's gold BB pheno. Insane terps!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Some GYO Florida lemons. Great yielded and no herm issues. Citrus/candy smell with a nice sour taste.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 2, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Pretty sure it's all FLOG. Which were some of the best OG's I've grown out. One of the 6 hermied but the rest were great! All very similar in growth yield smell and taste. I'll try and pull up some shots of gold lemons and DJ's gold...which is just got crazy Blueberry terps, the best BB nose is come across since 98!


The flog was a nice plant only ran 2 beans of her though. One was lemonade OG tasting and other had the mentholated OG keeper the lemonade one but let her go.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

Some GYO FL gold


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> The flog was a nice plant only ran 2 beans of her though. One was lemonade OG tasting and other had the mentholated OG keeper the lemonade one but let her go.


Def great smell taste! Mine was kinda lemon candy smelling mostly and 1 was staight menthol/gas smelling


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Def great smell taste! Mine was kinda lemon candy smelling mostly and 1 was staight menthol/gas smelling


Very impressed with yield on them especially for an OG


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 2, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Very impressed with yield on them especially for an OG


Ive been running DNA / reserva privada OG 18 its my perfect OG taste. Smell and looks. This is at Day 52


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3988704
> Ive been running DNA / reserva privada OG 18 its my perfect OG taste. Smell and looks. This is at Day 52View attachment 3988700View attachment 3988703


Man I've had the worst luck with the 18! Tried her several times just killed my forth try in week two of flower. She just don't like me lol. Glad your turned out proper. Respect!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 2, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Man I've had the worst luck with the 18! Tried her several times just killed my forth try in week two of flower. She just don't like me lol. Glad your turned out proper. Respect!


try her again shes worth the effort I popped 3 of these beans had two seedlings crap out on me this one made it and I'm so grateful she really checks all the boxes in my book


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

I still have a whole pack so she's getting 6 more shots. When is another story though. I'm gonna prob run FL gold and more FLOG next.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Damn though man looking at yours I might just have to go at her right now lol. Your pics are becoming very influential...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I still have a whole pack so she's getting 6 more shots. When is another story though. I'm gonna prob run FL gold and more FLOG next.


I ran Florida OG and Florida lemons the Florida lemons to me had an amazing smell but didn't carry over to the smoke and I found the 
Florida OG good but not the flavor profile that I attribute to OG kush. Sad cause the best OG cut I ever had I got from Naples fl


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Damn though man looking at yours I might just have to go at her right now lol. Your pics are becoming very influential...


Run them beans you won't regret it.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

I def had FLOG that reminded so much of the crip in the 90's which is one of my personal favs of all time. It had great terps and nose but more chemmy/skunk not so citrusy/lemony. The FL cut is not kush prob why. It's supposedly pre cali Afghan cross. OG and OG kush are not the same. FL is more sativa once it got out west the crossed the Afghan to her and we got OG Kush. I hope that didn't come off pretentious just trying to spread knowledge and you may have known that anyway. This is what I've come to learn. You ever hear the story? If not check Matt Bubba and Imperial Genetics.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I def had FLOG that reminded so much of the crip in the 90's which is one of my personal favs of all time. It had great terps and nose but more chemmy/skunk not so citrusy/lemony. The FL cut is not kush prob why. It's supposedly pre cali Afghan cross. OG and OG kush are not the same. FL is more sativa once it got out west the crossed the Afghan to her and we got OG Kush. I hope that didn't come off pretentious just trying to spread knowledge and you may have known that anyway. This is what I've come to learn. You ever hear the story? If not check Matt Bubba and Imperial Genetics.


Thanks I never heard of them folks I'll definitely look them up. The OG Cut i was gifted back in 2003 was from a dude that lived in 
ft Myers/Naples area. The cut was definitely not sativa leaning at all. This cut produced lemon pledge pinesol golf ball sized frosty nugs that were Done in 8 weeks. Not a producer strain pure head stash yield. I always assumed it was from the west coast. The crippy to me and my circle always meant indoor bud hydro 
la crippy. And back in the day in my area the buds we were getting were norther lights #5. Black haze. silver haze and the fruity. white widow. Ak47. 
white Rhino. And we called all of the crippy. That was just in my part of the world.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Crip def became a term for any good weed at some point. But in the 90's the crip was The Crip (triangle OG) you know how the name game goes. Check out the imperial Genetics story interesting but who knows what's true any more. As long as we're burning that fire all well


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Crip def became a term for any good weed at some point. But in the 90's the crip was The Crip (triangle OG) you know how the name game goes. Check out the imperial Genetics story interesting but who knows what's true any more. As long as we're burning that fire all well


Damn I can't believe I'd never heard about Matt bubba so much confusion about where OG came from and this dude stepped up and claimed it. I want to buy his seeds now I'm an OG fiend.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 5, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn I can't believe I'd never heard about Matt bubba so much confusion about where OG came from and this dude stepped up and claimed it. I want to buy his seeds now I'm an OG fiend.



Lol! True, fake, either way good read lol. Nutty stuff. Check out some of the other origin tales. Some real out of this world stuff. 

I've ran Kurple Fantasy. pretty average OG plant structure. Tall and lanky spear shaped buds. With grape nose and purple coloring and she was crystally as fuck! But it was a pain to grow. Super nute sensitive and vigorous vertical growth were both issues for me. Unfortunately they were all the same too. Which is good but they weren't for me at that time. As far as smoke though def something you'd enjoy in your jar. She beautiful to look at too


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 19, 2019)

ausglove said:


> Anybody tried growing out the strain El Fuego? About to buy it but havent been able to find much info on it anywhere


I'm growing it right now actually. It's a wicked plant so far. Handles topping like a fucking beast, nutrients like a champ. It eats like an unsupervised kid at a bakery. Seriously. Very forgiving. Nice big big colas as well. Dna told me 9-10 weeks flowering and I can see that being true so far. But well worth the wait thus far. Doesn't have the loudest smell just yet but when I get close up to her I can smell she's starting to think about a terpine profile of sorts. I'd recomend el fuego. Just top it sooner than later if you can. Hell, mainlining would probably be amazing with it as it grows quickly too. I also got golden berry by DNA as well. Not nearly as big a yielder as fuego but. . It looks the hands down best in the garden and smells of sweet orange candies somehow lol. Most interesting terpine profile I have come across as of yet. Can't wait till harvest in about a month.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2019)

DNA works with LP's in Canada who actively lobby to take away Cannabis users right to grow enough to supply themselves.

These companies are propped up by insider trading performed by the same politicians that crafted more strict Cannabis laws and shoehorned them into a tough on crime bill trying to force Canadians into a medical system they had personal investments in. When the courts threw that out, because it was against the Canadian Charter of Rights, they decided they'd make their money another way: "Legalization", in name only.

If you care about any sort of ethics or morality in this game, if you don't want to see it handed over to corporations with a bow on top, don't support Companies like DNA and Rare Dankness. These people are working with companies who have their politician investors protect them through insane start up costs, if you want to start a grow in Canada you need 500,000-1,000,000 of start up capital, and if you do have that money to start a Craft Grow your product has to be sold to an LP before it can be sold to the public, so you can't create and maintain your own brand, you will always be associated with low grade product...


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 27, 2019)

ausglove said:


> Anybody tried growing out the strain El Fuego? About to buy it but havent been able to find much info on it anywhere


Yup I'm almost done my el fuego grow. I did those and golden berry as well. Golden berry stayed real short. El fuego took off half way through flowering. Stayed small for a bit then BAM...beast mode. Taking.a long damn time to finish up though lol. The flowering stretch might be due to an accidental reveg via people I live with opening up the door to my grow room when it shouldn't have been. Here's a bud close up to give you an idea what it's like so far? The other one didn't stretch nearly this size. But I did top that one numerous times as well and this one I did not so.


----------

